# Wahnsinnige 0900 Rechnung



## Xannim (5 Januar 2010)

Jetzt hat es auch mich erwischt:
Habe auf meiner letzten Vodafone Rechnung die Firmen Snt-Multiconnect und IN-telegence drauf, die insgesammt über 600 Euro von mir wollen.

Das ist ja (leider) nichts ungewöhnliches, aber was jetzt kommt hab ich so noch nie gesehen:

Ich soll in den letzten 3 Monaten über 200 verschiedene 0900 nummern gewählt haben, das an jeden tag in der woche, zu allen möglichen uhrzeiten für JEDESMAL exakt 27 Sekunden. unk: (Das ist KEIN scherz!)
Die Verbindungsübersicht ist 2 Seiten lang... Als ich bei Vodafone vorbei ging und fragte wie das zustande gekommen sei meinten die nur "Tja, dann haben sie wohl da angerufen" und haben mich auf die service Hotline verwiesen...

Werde jetzt 0900 nummern sperren lassen und hoffen das Vodafone mir das ganze gutschreibt... <.<

Jetzt aber zum wesentlichen:
Wie kommt so etwas zustande? Wenn es ein oder zwei nummern wären, war jemand unanständig / unvorsichtig und man könnte leicht rausfinden was das für Nummern sind, aber sowas? Habe DSL (kein WLAN) also glaube ich kaum das es ein Dialer war, nur... Was dann?


----------



## Reducal (5 Januar 2010)

*AW: Wahnsinnige 0900 Rechnung*

Wie lauten denn die vollständigen Nummern? Vodafone wird dir die Abrechnung für die anderen Anbieter ausbuchen und gut schreiben müssen. Richte deine Einwendungen schriftlich dort hin! Danach bekommst du ohnehin Post von den "anderen Anbieteren", in Form von Mahnungen. Mit denen kann man dann erst richtig das Recherchieren anfangen, da die Anbieter den Dienst genau erklären müssen, für den sie Geld haben wollen.


----------



## Xannim (5 Januar 2010)

*AW: Wahnsinnige 0900 Rechnung*



Reducal schrieb:


> Wie lauten denn die vollständigen Nummern? Vodafone wird dir die Abrechnung für die anderen Anbieter ausbuchen und gut schreiben müssen. Richte deine Einwendungen schriftlich dort hin! Danach bekommst du ohnehin Post von den "anderen Anbieteren", in Form von Mahnungen. Mit denen kann man dann erst richtig das Recherchieren anfangen, da die Anbieter den Dienst genau erklären müssen, für den sie Geld haben wollen.


Ich habe sämtliche Nummern, die meisten fangen mit 09005 104666*** an.
Die letzten drei sind immer anders. (die erste hatte 523 als ende) Das sind die von IN-tellegence.
Stehen unter "0900 Internetzahlung"
Bei Snt-Multiconnect sind es nur 2 Nummern, die 09001 0013330299 und die 
                                                                             09001 0013330499
Dafür aber etliche male, und wieder, jedes mal genau 30 sekunden.
Sollen von [noparse]www.infin.de[/noparse] sein.
Muss ich wohl sämtliche nummern + genaue Zeiten an Vodafone schicken...


----------



## webwatcher (5 Januar 2010)

*AW: Wahnsinnige 0900 Rechnung*



Xannim schrieb:


> Ich habe sämtliche Nummern, die meisten fangen mit 09005 104666*** an.
> Die letzten drei sind immer anders. (die erste hatte 523 als ende) Das sind die von IN-tellegence.





> Ihre Sucheingabe war zu lang. Die gesuchte Rufnummer wurde auf 7 Stellen gekürzt.
> 0900 - 5 - 104666
> Diensteanbieter:
> Micropayment GmbH
> ...





Xannim schrieb:


> Bei Snt-Multiconnect sind es nur 2 Nummern, die 09001 0013330299 und die
> 09001 0013330499





> Ihre Sucheingabe war zu lang. Die gesuchte Rufnummer wurde auf 7 Stellen gekürzt.
> 0900 - 1 - 001333
> Diensteanbieter:
> infin - Ing.Ges.f.Informationstechnologien mbH&Co.KG
> ...



Alle Nummern unerlaubterweise unter/weitervermietet


----------



## Xannim (5 Januar 2010)

*AW: Wahnsinnige 0900 Rechnung*

Woher weisste das, wenn ich fragen darf?


----------



## webwatcher (5 Januar 2010)

*AW: Wahnsinnige 0900 Rechnung*

http://bo2005.regtp.de/prg/srvcno/srvcno900.asp

alles was die Abfrage nicht an Information liefert ist (unzulässige) Untervermietung


----------



## Xannim (5 Januar 2010)

*AW: Wahnsinnige 0900 Rechnung*

Hammer!
Aber jetzt stellt sich mir noch eine frage: Wie?
Kann doch nicht sein das die einfach irgendeine nummer raussuchen und meinen "So, da schicken wir jetzt mal ne fun Rechnung hin, bestenfalls zahlen se, schlechtestenfalls verklagen sie einen meiner Slowakischen Persona!"


----------



## Reducal (5 Januar 2010)

*AW: Wahnsinnige 0900 Rechnung*



Xannim schrieb:


> Das sind die von IN-tellegence.


Die kannste mit deiner Rechnung schon mal hier checken: IN-telegence - Einzelverbindungsnachweis



Xannim schrieb:


> Kann doch nicht sein das die einfach irgendeine nummer raussuchen


Wohl nicht, zumal hier verschiedene Anbieter am Werk sind. Irgendwas hat es aller Wahrscheinlichkeit nach schon mit deinem Telefonanschluss auf sich.


----------



## RaStr (9 Januar 2010)

*AW: Wahnsinnige 0900 Rechnung*

Hallo,
mich hat es auch getroffen. Bin bei 1und1 und die haben im Januar 300 EUR abgebucht. Nach einigem hin und her habe ich einen EVN erhalten.

An zwei Tagen im November soll ich die die Nummern 09005104666548, 9005104666637, 9005104666416, 9005104666205, 9005104666080, 9005104666456 von zwei Rufnummer aus angerufen haben, die zwar bei 1und1 eingerichtet waren aber nicht in meiner Fritz Box. Auch befinden sich auf keinen unserer Rechner SIP Anwendungen wie bsp. das Softphone.

Interessant ist, dass ich bsp. am 26.11 um 16:56 *fünf* Verbindungen mit *jeweils 27* Sekunden Dauer zu dieser ansagepflichtigen Nummer aufgebaut haben soll. Alle fünf Verbindungen ahben als beginn 16:56 Uhr! Wie soll das gehen? Bei diesen Nummern müsste ja nach erfolgreicher verbindung zunächst noch eine Preisansage kommen, da wären doch maximal zwei pro Minute rechnerisch möglich.



Habe jetzt erstmal eine Rücklastschrift veranlasst. 


Zudem habe ich das 1und1 gemeldet und die Bundesnetzagentur informiert, da ich von einem Betrugsfall ausgehe.
Am Montag werde ich der Rechnung dann noch widersprechen schriftlich. Das ganze lief über IN-Telegence und die Nummern sind Micropayment zugordnet. Ist schon komisch. Ich bin Kunde von 1und1, die ziehen von mir Geld ein für angebliche Verbindungen über IN-Telegence, die wiederum nur Abrechnungsdienstleister für Micropayment sind. Das sowas überhaupt rechtlich möglich ist. Ich kann ja als Normalkunde kaum noch rausfinden wem ich für was Geld schulde. In dem Fall eh nicht weil ich ja nicht dort angerufen habe.

Was kam bisher bei euch raus?


----------



## RaStr (15 Januar 2010)

*AW: Wahnsinnige 0900 Rechnung*

Zur Info in bezug auf den von mir oben geschilderten Fall.
Nachdem ich nun von IN-telegence and micropayment weitergereicht wurde, wurden mir von micropayment Buchungsdaten zur Verfügung gestellt.
Interessant ist: 
1. die Internetadressen, bei denen ich angeblich über 0900 Rufnummern gekauft habe:  
http://www.handy-store.lima-city.de, 


http://www.telewin.us,


TresLa


Das kann nicht rechtmässig sein. Bei keiner der Seiten finden sich AGBs, Datenschutzerklärungen, Angabe von Versandkosten, etc. 


2. Weiterhin finde ich interessant, dass ich von IN-Telegence einen EVN erhalte indem insgesamt 30 Verbindungen zu 0900 Nummern (insg. 6 Nummern - jeweils 5 Verbindungen) a 10 EUR gelistet sind.
Auf dem Buchungsnachweis von micropayment sind es jetzt nur noch Verbindungen a 50 EUR. Wahrscheinlich wegen der Obergrenze von 10 EURO für 0900 Dienste.


Die Rücklastschrift habe ich veranlasst. Sowohl IN-telegence als auch micropayment haben einen Widerspruch erhalten.
Zudem habe ich jetzt noch den Verbraucherschutz kontaktiert.

Mal sehen wie das weitergeht.


----------



## Sirius (15 Januar 2010)

*AW: Wahnsinnige 0900 Rechnung*



RaStr schrieb:


> http://www.telewin.us,
> 
> TresLa


 Es wundert mich nicht, dass von da eine so hohe Rechnung kommt. Telewin.us liegt auf einem russischen Server von Heihachi, der als "Cybercrime Hosting" bekannt ist. Dort tummeln sich Viren, Trojaner und Phishing-Seiten. Das Bundeskriminalamt hat Ende letzten Jahres das kriminelle Nest um Heihachi und die 1337-Crew ausgehoben: Schlag gegen "Underground Economie"

Neben telewin.us (Domain-Dossier) befinden sich dort so tolle Webseiten wie dhl-packstation-center.com, die ahnungslosen Internet-Nutzern Trojaner auf den Computer schmuggeln oder deren Nutzerdaten "phishen".   

Der ganze Schmodder: 
WHOIS and Reverse IP Service
1337crew.info Archive - Who.is
dhl-packstation-center.info - Domain Dossier - owner and registrar information, whois and DNS records


Die gleiche Lady, die bei TresLa im Impressum steht, taucht bei telewin.us als Domain-Betreiberin auf. Die Adresse ist einmal in Bremen, dann wieder in Berlin. Wahrscheinlich sind beide falsch.


Die Micropayment AG hat den Telewin-Account inzwischen gelöscht: http://billing.micropayment.de/call2pay/file/?project=tlwn


Die hohe Rechnung scheint mir eher ein Fall für die Justiz zu sein, als für den Telefonanbieter. Vermutlich wurde da kräftig seitens der "Rechnungssteller" manipuliert.


----------



## RaStr (15 Januar 2010)

*AW: Wahnsinnige 0900 Rechnung*

Danke für die Info.

Aber so ganz möchte ich den Telefonanbieter nicht rauslassen.
Letztendlich wurden hier meine "nicht genutzten" VOIP Nummern von 1und1 genutzt. Inzwischen lege ich mir sicher keine Nummern mehr auf Reserve an.

Im Moment warte ich noch auf Feedback der bundesnetzagentur und des Verbraucherschutzes.

Mein Geld habe ich dank der Rücklastschrift auch wieder. Mit Mahnungen rechne ich eigentlich wegen der Eindeutigkeit des Betruges eher nicht.


----------



## Sirius (15 Januar 2010)

*AW: Wahnsinnige 0900 Rechnung*



RaStr schrieb:


> Letztendlich wurden hier meine "nicht genutzten" VOIP Nummern von 1und1 genutzt.


 Mit Kenntnis der VoIP-Zugangsdaten hätte jeder mit deiner Rufnummer die 0900-Nummern anrufen können. Mache zur Sicherheit einen Viren-Scan deines Computers.


----------



## RaStr (15 Januar 2010)

*AW: Wahnsinnige 0900 Rechnung*

Hab mal noch die IP Adressen angschaut. Micropayment hat mir ja die Buchungsdaten geschickt in denen auf die IP Adresse ist von der aus bestellt wurde - also meine Rufnummer gewählt wurde.

Und wundersamerweise ist die IP Adresse mit der ich bei Telewin bzw. TresLa bestellt haben soll:

92.241.190.120 und was kommt da wohl bei der Abfrage raus:

*Network Whois record*

Queried *whois.ripe.net* with "*-B 92.241.190.120*"...
% Information related to '92.241.190.0 - 92.241.190.255'inetnum:        92.241.190.0 - 92.241.190.255netname:        HEIHACHIdescr:          Heihachi Ltd 
Also der gleiche Server wie der Shop selbst.


----------



## Sirius (15 Januar 2010)

*AW: Wahnsinnige 0900 Rechnung*

Heihachi passt ja wunderbar... 


Mich wundern die ganzen (falschen) Bremer Adressen, wie hier: Impressum 
Das könnte auf einen Betrüger aus der Bremer Gegend schließen lassen.  Dazu fällt mir "TimboTombo" bzw. "Duckload" ein, der zur 1337-Crew gehörte und aus der Gegend kommt. Die Kripo weiß da sicher mehr.


Bei der Gelegenheit sollte ein vorhandenes WLAN geprüft werden, ob es auch wirklich WPA/WPA2 mit einem starken Passwort verschlüsselt ist. Alles andere kann in kurzer Zeit geknackt werden. Ein potienzieller Hacker könnte aus einem geknackten WLAN-Router die VoIP-Zugangsdaten auslesen. Siehe Wikipedia: Wardriving


----------



## Aka-Aka (15 Januar 2010)

*AW: Wahnsinnige 0900 Rechnung*



Sirius schrieb:


> Mache zur Sicherheit einen Viren-Scan deines Computers.


...aber bevor etwas gelöscht wird: dokumentieren!


----------



## Unregistriert (8 Februar 2010)

*AW: Wahnsinnige 0900 Rechnung*

Das gleiche ist mir auch passiert,bin auch bei 1&1 bei mir ist es aber am 29.11. und 30..11.2009 durchgefürt worden.habe das geld zurückgebucht und am 07.01.2010 strafanzeige bei der polizei erstattet. Die erste Zahlungserrinnerung von IN-Intelegens habe ich auch schonn bekommen.der Handy-Store den du dort angiebst ist der gleiche wie bei mir würde mich über einen Persönlichen Kontackt freuen,um was du schon alles unternommen hast. bin per mail unter [ edit] @gmx .de erreichbar.es können sich auch andere betroffene bei mir melden.  Mfg ingolf

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/rules.php


> Veröffentlichen von E-Mailadressen
> 
> Das Veröffentlichen von Mailadressen ist grundsätzlich nicht erlaubt.


----------



## RaStr (8 Februar 2010)

*AW: Wahnsinnige 0900 Rechnung*

Hallo Ingolf,
wenn du dich hier im Forum registrierst kann ich dir private Nachrichten zukommen lassen. Das sollten dann auch Mailadressen funktionieren.

Mein letzter Stand:

1. Bundesnetzagentur hat zumindest geschrieben und ein Aktenzeichen mitgeteilt, d.h. es passiert etwas da.
2. Im Schreiben von acoreus (Inkasso für IN-telegence) wurde mir mitgeteilt, dass ich zeitnah ein weiteres Schrieben von acoreus erhalte mit Anbiterdaten und Verbrauchsübersicht. Bis jetzt ist aber nichts gekommen.

Dem Verbraucherschutz Bayern habe ich auch nochmals alle aktuellen Infos zukommen lassen.

Meinen Rechner habe ich schon in den Weihnachtsferien neu formatiert, nachdem diese Geschichte hochgekommen ist.

Wie ist der Stand der Strafanzeige? Evtl. helfen da ja auch die Infos und Daten, die ich gesammelt habe.

---------- Artikel hinzugefügt um 16:18:25 ---------- Zeit des vorhergehenden Artikels: 16:09:42 ----------

Sorry hatte ich ganz vergessen zu erwähnen:

Bei der c't habe ich einen Hintergrundbereicht gefunden, der einen ähnlichen Fall skizziert. bei dem Geschädigten dort wurden neue VOIP Nummern bei 1und1 eingerichtet und diese dann missbraucht.

Hintergrund: Eine teure Nacht ? 3800 Euro Telefonkosten in nur 5 ½ Stunden - c't-TV 

Das Interessante daran ist, dass in diesem Artikel eine gewisse S.  B. als Betreiberin der 0900 Nummer erwähnt wird.
Bei den Internetshops in meinem Fall ist es dann eine gewisse R.  B., die einmal im Impressum auftaucht und bei dem Gewinnspiel als Domaineninhaberin.


----------



## Ingolf (8 Februar 2010)

*AW: Wahnsinnige 0900 Rechnung*

Habe mich soebend angemeldet,in meinem fall hat sich jemand zwei neue nummern bei 1&1 eingerichtet.Wie er zu meinen zugangsdaten gekommen ist weis ich bis heut noch nicht.Und mit meiner anzeige  kann ich morgen etwas genaueres  sagenwürde mich über deinen werdegang und deine vorgehensweise mahl mit dier telefonisch unterhalten wenn es dir recht ist.werde mir ersteinmahl den artickel von der ct zugemüte führen. wen du möchtest kannst du mich unter [...] erreichen oder mahl per mail. Mfg Ingolf


----------



## 1und1 (10 Februar 2010)

*AW: Wahnsinnige 0900 Rechnung*

Hallo!
Probleme dieser Art sind uns bekannt, es hat sich dann wahrscheinlich jemand in Ihren Account gehackt.
In solchen Fällen sollten Sie sich schnellstens an unseren Support wenden oder Ihr Problem an [email protected] senden, damit wir das auch überprüfen können.
Viele Grüße,
Deborah Overstreet


----------



## Aka-Aka (10 Februar 2010)

*AW: Wahnsinnige 0900 Rechnung*

Wie positioniert sich 1und1 der Tatsache gegenüber, dass hier Betrüger am Werke sind? Für mich steht 1und1 durchaus in der Pflicht, alle nötigen Schritte einzuleiten, die Fälle aufzuklären: Also Strafanzeige und baldestmögliche Bereitstellung aller verfügbaren Beweismittel.

---------- Artikel hinzugefügt um 18:54:30 ---------- Zeit des vorhergehenden Artikels: 18:53:47 ----------




1und1 schrieb:


> Hallo!
> Probleme dieser Art sind uns bekannt, es hat sich dann wahrscheinlich jemand in Ihren Account gehackt.


und weiter?
Wurden schon alle 1und1-Kunden auf diese Gefahr hingewiesen?
Ist das BSI informiert?
Wird bereits ermittelt?
Oder sind es wenig Betroffene genug?


----------



## Teleton (11 Februar 2010)

*AW: Wahnsinnige 0900 Rechnung*



1und1 schrieb:


> In solchen Fällen sollten Sie sich schnellstens an unseren Support wenden oder Ihr Problem an [email protected] senden, damit wir das auch überprüfen können.



Genau davon rate ich bei richtig hohen Rechnungen *DRINGEND ab*. Ohne vorherige Rechtsberatung durch einen Anwalt oder Verbraucherzentrale sollten überhaupt keine Erklärungen gegenüber dem Gegner abgegeben werden. Durch das vorschnelle Unstreitigstellen bestimmter Tatsachen/Sachverhalte verschenkt man ansonsten Möglichkeiten der Forderungsabwehr.
Nur weil nach Jahren der Abstinenz in Sachen Kundendienst plötzlich Hilfe zugesagt wird bedeutet dies noch lange nicht, dass Problemfälle auch kundenorientiert gelöst werden.
Zutreffend ist allerdings, dass schnellstens reagiert werden sollte. 



Die Änderungen im Umgang mit Kunden würden mich allerdings interessieren. Bisher kenne ich es nur so, dass auf Rügen von Kunden von "Customercare" mit 





> vielen Dank für Ihre Nachricht.Hiermit widersprechen wir vorsorglich jeglicher Art von Fristsetzung.


reagiert wurde.


----------



## Aka-Aka (11 Februar 2010)

*AW: Wahnsinnige 0900 Rechnung*



Teleton schrieb:


> Genau davon rate ich bei richtig hohen Rechnungen *DRINGEND ab*. Ohne vorherige Rechtsberatung durch einen Anwalt oder Verbraucherzentrale sollten überhaupt keine Erklärungen gegenüber dem Gegner abgegeben werden.


*So richtig wie wichtig...


*[offtopic]





> Die Änderungen im Umgang mit Kunden würden mich allerdings interessieren. Bisher kenne ich es nur so, dass auf Rügen von Kunden von "Customercare" mit
> 
> 
> > vielen Dank für Ihre Nachricht.Hiermit widersprechen wir vorsorglich jeglicher Art von Fristsetzung.
> ...


Sag mal, Teleton... Wenn jemand jetzt in einem Schreiben an den Support ein Prüfprotokoll nach 45i verlangt, *kann* dann einer (im 45i geregelten) Frist überhaupt seitens 1&1 widersprochen werden? Da könnte man doch sicher eine geeignete Formulierung finden :stumm:
Antwort gerne per PN, falls es hier Verwirrung stiften kann. Denn vielleicht _würde_ das ja auch den 1&1-support interessieren...[/offtopic]


----------



## Ingolf (11 Februar 2010)

*AW: Wahnsinnige 0900 Rechnung*

In meinem fall habe ich sofort mi 1&1 telefoniert die haben mir auch gleich den EVN zugesand und damit war die sache erledigt.Ein grosses interesse an der aufklärung haben die nicht Gezeigt,als einzieges was sie mir geraten haben ist das ich eine anzeige bei der Polizei machen soll .Und um Genauere Daten zu bekommen soll sich die Ermittelnde Behördean sie wenden.die gleichen Antworten habe ich von IN-Telegence sowie micropyament erhalten.bei den telefonaten mit denen kamm es mir so vor als hätten die kein interesse die sache aufzuklären und nur im äusersten notfall wenn einw behörde sich an sie wendet diese zu unterstützen.


----------



## Captain Picard (11 Februar 2010)

*AW: Wahnsinnige 0900 Rechnung*



Ingolf schrieb:


> bei den telefonaten mit denen kamm es mir so vor als hätten die kein interesse die sache aufzuklären und nur im äusersten notfall wenn einw behörde sich an sie wendet diese zu unterstützen.


Dein  Eindruck ist richtig. Warum sollte sie das interessieren? Schließlich partizipieren sie an der Abzocke.


----------



## Ingolf (11 Februar 2010)

*AW: Wahnsinnige 0900 Rechnung*

Ich dachte immer die haben einen ruf zuverlieren,also solte ich mahl darüber nachdencken zu kündiegen,oder mahl nach ein neuen angebot bei der konkurenz zuschauen,hab aber noch bis november 2010 zeit dan läuft mein vertrag aus. Ingolf


----------



## jupp11 (11 Februar 2010)

*AW: Wahnsinnige 0900 Rechnung*



Ingolf schrieb:


> Ich dachte immer die haben einen ruf zuverlieren,


kaum. "Ist der Ruf erst ruiniert, lebt sich´s völlig ungeniert" 

In meiner Umgebung sind bereits einige reumütig nach endlosem  Gezänk mit dem Laden 
 zu  ihren früheren (oder anderen)  Providern zurückgekehrt.


----------



## Marco (11 Februar 2010)

*AW: Wahnsinnige 0900 Rechnung*

Das Problem scheint bei 1und1 nicht neu zu sein. Neben 1und1 spielt IN-telegence eine zentrale Rolle. Schon im November schlug hier ein Beitrag mit ähnlichem Problem ein...
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/serv...-in-telegence-forderung-ueber-2-592-33-a.html

Bei Heise ist zu der Problematik auch ein Artikel zu finden Hintergrund: Eine teure Nacht ? 3800 Euro Telefonkosten in nur 5 ½ Stunden - c't-TV

Dieser ist vom November 2009, das heisst 1und1 kümmert sich nicht um die Problematik. Warum auch, es wird fleissig mitverdient.

Gruß Marco


----------



## Ingolf (12 Februar 2010)

*AW: Wahnsinnige 0900 Rechnung*

suche in diesem forum weitere geschädigte die im zeitraum november,dezember hohe rechnungen von ihren Proveidern bekommen haben, insbesondere mit telefonaten unterverwendung einer 0900 nummer,und der firma IN-telegence.


----------



## Teleton (12 Februar 2010)

*AW: Wahnsinnige 0900 Rechnung*

Da Intelegence eine Vielzahl von 0900-Rufnummern realisiert gibt es verschiedene Formen des Ärgers mit 0900tern. Um welche Nummern geht es konkret, hast Du schon einen Einzelverbindungsnachweis? Hast Du fristgerecht Einwendungen nach §45 i TKG erhoben?


----------



## RaStr (12 Februar 2010)

*AW: Wahnsinnige 0900 Rechnung*

Hallo,
nachdem ich mit Ingolf in Kontakt stehe vielleicht nochmals eine kurze Zusammenfassung,


1. Ende November wurden über unsere 1und1 accounts verschiedene 0900 Nummern angerufen.
2. In beiden Fällen ist zunächst 1und1 Abrechnungsdienstleister, die IN-telegence Abrechnungsdienstleister und verweist dann auf die micropayment GmbH, die auch wieder nur Abrechnungsdienstleister ist. 
3. Von der micropayment GmbH haben wir Buchungsdaten erhalten mit ominösen WebShops die bsp. gebracuhte Handys anbieten und die Bezahlung über mehrmaliges Anrufen einer 0900 Numer abwicklen.
Keiner der Shops hat AGBs, Widerrufserklärungen oder ähnliches. Die Adressen im Impressum sind falsch. Schaut man sich die Inahber der Doamin an fällt in einem Beispiel auf, dass eine Renate Boll aus Berlin bei einem Shop Domain Inhaberin ist, eine Renate Boll aus Bremen beim anderen Shop im Impressum steht. Bei dem hier auch zitierten Fall der c't (Vorsicht Kunde ...." heisst die nette Dame übrigens Sonja Boll. Zufall - na ja glaub ich mal nicht.
4. Teil der Buchungsdaten waren auch IP Adressen von denen aus die 0900 Nummern über VOIP angewählt wurden. Da ist dann zum Beispiel die IP Adresse von der aus gewählt wurde auf dem gleichen Server zu finden wie die des Shops selbst. D.h. im Falle eines gerichtlichen Verfahrens wäre der Nachweis jederzeit zu erbringen, dass hier VOIP Nummern missbraucht wurden.

Im Wesentlichen kann wohl davon ausgegangen werden, dass unsere acounts bei 1und1 gehackt wurden, wie auch bei dem Geschädigten in dem c't Artikel. Dann wurden Nummern angelegt bzw. nicht genutzte angelegte Nummern genutzt um über VOIP Mehrwertdienste anzurufen.

Die Daten zu diesem Fall liegen der Verbraucherzentrale vor, die Bundesnetzagentur hat zumindest Bescheid gegeben, dass der Fall unter einem Aktenzeichen ... geführt wird, Ingolf hat Strafanzeige gestellt.

Die Rechnungsbeträge wurden per Rücklastschrift wieder zurückgeholt. Natürlich aussschließlich die Positionen, denen widersprochen wurde.

5. Derzeit warten wir auf Ergebnisse der Polizei, der Bundesnetzagentur und eine Rückmeldung des verbruacherschutzes.

Gruss


----------



## webwatcher (12 Februar 2010)

*AW: Wahnsinnige 0900 Rechnung*

Nochmal zur Erinnerung:


Teleton schrieb:


> Da Intelegence eine Vielzahl von 0900-Rufnummern realisiert gibt es verschiedene Formen des Ärgers mit 0900tern. *Um welche Nummern geht es konkret, hast Du schon einen Einzelverbindungsnachweis?* Hast Du fristgerecht Einwendungen nach §45 i TKG erhoben?


----------



## RaStr (12 Februar 2010)

*AW: Wahnsinnige 0900 Rechnung*

Nochmals in bezug auf Teleton:

Rufnummern waren bei mir:

09005104666548, 09005104666637, 09005104666416, 09005104666205, 09005104666080, 09005104666456

Widersprochen habe ich der Rechnung bei 1und1, IN-telegence und micropayment GmbH

Greifen müsste in unserem Fall §45 i Beanstandungen Absatz 4:

(4) Soweit der Teilnehmer nachweist, dass ihm die Inanspruchnahme von Leistungen des Anbieters nicht zugerechnet werden kann, hat der Anbieter keinen Anspruch auf Entgelt gegen den Teilnehmer. Der Anspruch entfällt auch, soweit Tatsachen die Annahme rechtfertigen, dass Dritte durch unbefugte Veränderungen an öffentlichen Telekommunikationsnetzen das in Rechnung gestellte Verbindungsentgelt beeinflusst haben.


----------



## webwatcher (12 Februar 2010)

*AW: Wahnsinnige 0900 Rechnung*

Die Datenbankabfrage für 0900er Nummern http://bo2005.regtp.de/prg/srvcno/srvcno900.asp

Soweit ich das überflogen hab, sind das alles von  Micropayment ( eigentlich unerlaubt) untervermietete
 Nummern.


> Ihre Sucheingabe war zu lang. Die gesuchte Rufnummer wurde auf 7 Stellen gekürzt.
> 0900 - 5 - 104666
> Diensteanbieter:
> Micropayment GmbH
> ...



Die müssen m.E erstmal damit rausrücken, wer der eigentliche ( angebliche ) Diensteanbieter ist


----------



## RaStr (12 Februar 2010)

*AW: Wahnsinnige 0900 Rechnung*

Hallo,
hatten wir schon auf Seite 1 dieses Threads 

1. die Internetadressen, bei denen ich angeblich über 

 0900 Rufnummern gekauft habe: 
http://www.handy-store.lima-city.de, 

http://www.telewin.us,

TresLa


Das kann nicht rechtmässig sein. Bei keiner der Seiten finden sich AGBs, Datenschutzerklärungen, Angabe von Versandkosten, etc. 

2. Weiterhin finde ich interessant, dass ich von IN-Telegence einen 

 EVN erhalte indem insgesamt 30 Verbindungen zu 

 0900 Nummern (insg. 6 Nummern - jeweils 5 Verbindungen) a 10 EUR gelistet sind.
Auf dem Buchungsnachweis von 

 micropayment sind es jetzt nur noch Verbindungen a 50 EUR. Wahrscheinlich wegen der Obergrenze von 10 EURO für 

 0900 Dienste.

telewin.us lässt sich schon nicht mehr aufrufen.


----------



## webwatcher (12 Februar 2010)

*AW: Wahnsinnige 0900 Rechnung*



> 1. Über Micropayment
> Mit Micropayment, können Sie ganz bequem über Ihren Festnetzanschluss eine     kostenpflichtige Service-Nummer anrufen.
> 
> Beispiel:
> ...


Liest sich alles sehr merkwürdig.  Der Laden schickt die "geheime"  Nummer erst nach angeblicher Bestellung?


----------



## RaStr (12 Februar 2010)

*AW: Wahnsinnige 0900 Rechnung*

gut fine ich auch was kommt wenn man auf telewin.us klickt:

_This account has been suspended because of non-payment.
Either the domain has been overused, or the reseller (if you bought over a heihachi.net reseller) ran out of resources. 

If you the owner of this site please contact us under Heihachi Ltd. - Support Tickets_

_Aber noch besser ist wie gesagt, dass die Domain Inhaberin von telewin.us (xxx) im Impressum bei einem der Handy Shops auftaucht. Einmal Berlin, einmal Bremen._


----------



## webwatcher (12 Februar 2010)

*AW: Wahnsinnige 0900 Rechnung*

Name und  Adresse sind höchstwahrscheinlich  gefälscht


----------



## Aka-Aka (12 Februar 2010)

*AW: Wahnsinnige 0900 Rechnung*



> Ihre Sucheingabe war zu lang. Die gesuchte Rufnummer wurde auf 7 Stellen gekürzt.
> 
> 
> 0900 - 5 - 104666
> ...


Hilfe! Etwa die Berliner Würgeschlange??? Ist der Herr eigentlich noch hier angemeldet???

mal kucken...
https://www.xing.com/net/paypal/zah...ahlen-vorstellung-micropayment-gmbh-21642312/

Na echt, die Python lebt!
micropayment.de/?page=service-impress


----------



## webwatcher (12 Februar 2010)

*AW: Wahnsinnige 0900 Rechnung*



Aka-Aka schrieb:


> Ist der Herr eigentlich noch hier angemeldet???


Die Berliner Truppe ist noch angemeldet. Die meisten sind aber seit Jahren nicht mehr im Forum gewesen.


----------



## Aka-Aka (12 Februar 2010)

*AW: Wahnsinnige 0900 Rechnung*

Hat China nicht so gut geklappt, Python???
Dann wird der Herr ja bald wieder auftauchen, wenn er mitkriegt, wie unvergessen er hier ist. Und wenn er merkt, dass wir ihn immer noch so lieben, wird er als _Richter _ (2€@Wortspielkasse) über Wahrheit, Lüge und Rechtskonformität sicherlich wieder von 50 km/h faseln, die er fährt, wenn man es darf...
Ende vom Offtopic, aber das musste sein. Wenn man *soooo* alte Bekannte wieder sieht...

und "on topic":
Bitte diese Seite als Beweismittel ausdrucken
http://www.robtex.com/dns/telewin.us.html#shared

und was die Adresse in Panama angeht, das ist (um es hier festgehalten zu haben)

Heihachi Ltd
Calle 53, Marbella
Bella Vista, Panama

eine wohlbekannte Adresse... aber die Heihachi Ltd sitzt woanders. Ist wohl auch nicht so wichtig...


----------



## Unregistriert (13 Februar 2010)

*AW: Wahnsinnige 0900 Rechnung*

Hallo,
wir sind auch Kunde von 1 & 1 und plötzlich wurden von den Beträge abgebucht, die gar nicht auf der Rechnung standen, wofür wir auch trotz Angabe einer REchnungsnummer keine Rechnung erhalten hatten. Ich buche das generell zurück. IN-Telegence schickt dann eine Zahlungsaufforderung, mit Mahngebühren, obwohl wir niemals von denen eine Rechnung erhalten haben. Dagegen bin ich auch angegangen. Ich werde das ganze, sollte da nochmal etwas kommen, an WISO weitergeben und an AKTE 2010. Das ist ein Fall für die Öffentlichkeit, vor allem das dreiste Inkassobüro, welches da noch mit dahinter steckt.


----------



## Ingolf (13 Februar 2010)

*AW: Wahnsinnige 0900 Rechnung*

Du soltest es der Polizei melden und eine Anzeige machen.Kann ich dir nur empfehlen,wiel ich dencke das du sonst kaum  ungeschoren rauskommst die gegenseiten sind sehr uneinsichtig und lassen nicht mit sich reden.Weiterhin dencke ich mit einer strafanzeige die von mehren personen gemacht wird haben wir auch das interresse der ermittelndenbehörden vieleicht geweckt etwas schneller zuhandeln.  Ingolf


----------



## Aka-Aka (13 Februar 2010)

*AW: Wahnsinnige 0900 Rechnung*

Bitte nicht Strafrecht und Zivilrecht verwechseln. Da sind wir an einem schwierigen Punkt, denn wenn es hier um einen Betrug ginge, könnte man das nur herausfinden, wenn Verbindungsdaten und ähnliches von 1und1 und den beteiligten Unternehmen rausgerückt werden. Das kann aber wohl wieder nur ein Staatsanwalt. Trotzdem wird kein Staatsanwalt aktiv, wenn er keinen Betrug sieht. Und wo sollte hier ein Betrug sein?
Was meinen die Juristen zu Computerbetrug?

§263a

"Wer in der Absicht, sich oder einem Dritten einen rechtswidrigen Vermögensvorteil zu verschaffen, das Vermögen eines anderen dadurch beschädigt, daß er das Ergebnis eines Datenverarbeitungsvorgangs durch unrichtige Gestaltung des Programms, durch Verwendung unrichtiger oder unvollständiger Daten, durch unbefugte Verwendung von Daten oder sonst durch unbefugte Einwirkung auf den Ablauf beeinflußt, wird mit Freiheitsstrafe bis zu fünf Jahren oder mit Geldstrafe bestraft."

*Eine wichtige Bitte an alle Betroffenen: meldet Euch bitte hier an, sonst verliert man schnell den Überblick und weiß nicht mehr, welcher Fall gerade Thema ist. Außerdem lesen hier auch Ermittler und Medienleute mit, die Euch gegebenenfalls erreichen wollen. Zur Akteredaktion besteht seitens des Forums guter Kontakt, aber, wie schon erwähnt: Noch ist das Thema für Akte nicht geeignet, da es zu wenige Betroffene gibt. Um so wichtiger wäre es, dass sich Betroffene zusammen tun! *

(Die Tatsache, dass hier indirekt Kontakt zu 1und1 besteht, ist ebenfalls gut, weil man dann weiß, wovon 1und1 Kenntnis hat. Andererseits ist es ungünstig, vor den Augen des "Gegners" Strategien zu erörtern - und 1und1 würde ich so lange als "Gegner" bezeichnen, so lange 1und1 nicht bereit ist, gegen einen dann gemeinsamen "Gegner" aktiv zu werden!)


----------



## RaStr (13 Februar 2010)

*AW: Wahnsinnige 0900 Rechnung*

Hallo,
ich sehe hier schon eine Betrugsfall. ("durch unbefugte Verwendung von Daten ") 
Es hat jemand die accounts bei 1und1 gehackt, verwendet diese zur Anlage/Nutzung von VOIP Nummern und ruft mit diesen Nummern Mehrwertdienste an.

Verbindungsdaten haben wir doch auch. Von micropayment habe ich per Buchungsdaten die entsprechenden IP Adressen erhalten, von denen aus die VOIP Nummern genutzt wurde/ die Mehrwertdienste angerufen wurden.

Das zufälligerweise die IP Adressen von dneen aus die VOIP Nummern genutzt wurden dem gleichen Server zugeordnet sind wie der Shop bei dem angeblich etwas über die 0900 Nummern gekauft wurde ist auch offentsichtlich.

Dass daneben auch falsche Adressen in den Kontaktdaten der Internet Shops, keine AGBs, keine Verweise auf Widerspruchsrechte, etc. vorhanden sind sollte hier unterstützen.

Ganz am Ende müssten doch die Shops nachweisen, dass wir Dienste in Anspuch genommen haben. Und das können die nicht. Es geht ja hier um eine angebliche Bezahlung von Waren über den Anruf von 0900 Nummern.


----------



## Aka-Aka (13 Februar 2010)

*AW: Wahnsinnige 0900 Rechnung*

Klar, man muß an die Verbindungsdaten ran, die bei der Micropayment GmbH und bei 1und1 sind (dort kann man dann evtl. auch Fälle finden, die nicht bekannt sind, wenn z.B. gezielt nach Verbindungen zu einer bestimmten 0900 gesucht wird), dann muß man ermitteln. Dazu brauchst Du einen Staatsanwalt, der einen Betrugstatbestand bejaht. Klassischer Betrug wird schwierig, da es keine Täuschungshandlung gibt (außer man betrachtet die Täuschung des Nutznießers des 0900-Anrufs gegenüber dem Betreiber der Nummer hinsichtlich seiner Identität als Täuschungshandlung im Sinne des §263, aber wenn beide unter einer Decke stecken, gibt es auch diese nicht. Wer wurde dann aber *durch welche Täuschungshandlung* dazu verleitet, *aktiv* eine Vermögensverfügung vorzunehmen oder vornehmen zu lassen?)

Ich weiß nicht, wie der Straftatbestand bei 263a aussieht. Juristen???

_Nachtrag: Damit keine Missverständnisse entstehen: *Ich befürworte Strafanzeigen*, aber man sollte sich vorab Gedanken machen, wie man einen Staatsanwalt zum Ermitteln drängen kann - nicht dass der einfach einstellt, wenn man Anzeige wegen §263 stellt..._


----------



## Xannim (15 Februar 2010)

*<.< Ich fang gleich an nach Hilfe zu schreien!!!*

Oje, und weiter geht´s...
Hab bei Vodafone angerufen, und geschildert was wieso mit meiner rechnung nicht stimmt. (nebenbei 0900 sperren lassen)

Die meinten sie schicken die rechnung an IN-Telegence und Snt-Crapwork zurück.

So, letzte rechnung korrekt, alles fein und nun schreibt Vodafone mich an vonwegen das ich doch zahlen soll, weil die woll doch über meinen anschluß gelaufen seihen sollen und ich sei dafür verantwortlich, is dennen egal ob da was nicht stimmt oder nicht. Wenn ich fragen hätte soll ich doch bitte die Servicehotline anrufen... :wall: Gleichzeitig, schreibt mich IN-telegence an, die wollen das ich ebenfalls zahle. Die meinten was von wegen Arcor (Vodafone? Arcor? MINDFUCK???) hätte ihnen das geld noch nicht gegeben. 

Zwischenbilanz:
Von 600 euro bei Vodafone, jetzt nochmal 300 euro bei IN-telegence und Snt-network meldet sich wohl auch noch bei mir. Toll.

Werde den Anschluß kündigen, das kann ja wohl echt alles nicht war sein... Wenn das so weiter geht endet das vor gericht und das kann ich  momentan GARNICHT gebrauchen...


----------



## Xannim (15 Februar 2010)

*AW: Wahnsinnige 0900 Rechnung*

Oh und noch etwas:
Der werte Vertreter, der mir den anschluß gemacht hatte, hat mehrere daten (Geburtsdatum, Kundenkenwort, etc.) geändert weswegen ich schwierigkeiten hatte überhaupt mit Vodafone in kontakt zu treten. Nett. :scherzkeks:

Internet trotz schufa, feine sache (dachte ich), aber nicht so! :wall:


----------



## Ingolf (16 Februar 2010)

*AW: Wahnsinnige 0900 Rechnung*

Guter Tip mach eine anzeige bei der polizei.  

Mfg Ingolf


----------



## micropayment (19 Februar 2010)

*AW: Wahnsinnige 0900 Rechnung*

Na dann mal: Guten Tag in die Runde, ich bin wirklich sehr lange nicht mehr hier gewesen. Staune selbst.
Nun aber mal zum Problem hier: @ Aka-Aka. Wir geben natürlich bei begründetem Betrugsverdacht gerne Hilfestellung. Und da ich ja schon immer ein Fan dieses Forums war, können Leute, die sich von einem unserer Paymentnutzer betrogen fühlen, gerne direkt an mich wenden.
Wir haben da zwar in unserem Unternehmen auch Supportmitarbeiter, die sich dem Fall annehmen könnten, aber ich kann da auch gerne die Angelegenheit priorisieren.
Also einfach eine PM an mich.

Viele Grüße aus Berlin-Köpenick
Andreas Richter





Aka-Aka schrieb:


> Hat China nicht so gut geklappt, Python???
> Dann wird der Herr ja bald wieder auftauchen, wenn er mitkriegt, wie unvergessen er hier ist. Und wenn er merkt, dass wir ihn immer noch so lieben, wird er als _Richter _(2€@Wortspielkasse) über Wahrheit, Lüge und Rechtskonformität sicherlich wieder von 50 km/h faseln, die er fährt, wenn man es darf...
> Ende vom Offtopic, aber das musste sein. Wenn man *soooo* alte Bekannte wieder sieht...
> 
> ...


----------



## technofreak (19 Februar 2010)

*AW: Wahnsinnige 0900 Rechnung*



micropayment schrieb:


> Und da ich ja schon immer ein Fan dieses Forums war,


Ach was. Hatte eher den Eindruck einer  gewissen Haßliebe.  

Warum eigentlich die Neuanmeldung? Paßwort vergessen?


----------



## micropayment (19 Februar 2010)

*AW: Wahnsinnige 0900 Rechnung*

Na ja. Einige Leute hatten ja eher ein persönliches Problem mit mir, aber dafür kann das Forum ja nichts. Neuanmeldung, ja hatte kein PW mehr und ist ja auch schon bestimmt 3-4 Jahre her. Man, wie die Zeit vergeht.

Viele Grüße
Andreas Richter


----------



## technofreak (19 Februar 2010)

*AW: Wahnsinnige 0900 Rechnung*



micropayment schrieb:


> Einige Leute hatten ja eher ein persönliches Problem mit mir, aber dafür kann das Forum ja nichts.


Ein Forum ist nichts  abstraktes. Es  besteht aus den Menschen, die Probleme 
 haben  und  denjenigen,  die  zu den Problemen  Hilfestellung zu geben versuchen.

Zur zweiten Gruppe gehöre ich noch heute und  ich darf stellvertretend für die Mannschaft sagen,
 dass in der Dialerzeit das Verhältnis bestenfalls  als skeptisch bezeichnet werden konnte.


----------



## bernhard (19 Februar 2010)

*AW: Wahnsinnige 0900 Rechnung*

Man könnte auch sagen: Viel versprochen, nichts gehalten.

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/serv...56-guten-tag-in-die-runde-hier.html#post29557


----------



## Aka-Aka (19 Februar 2010)

*AW: Wahnsinnige 0900 Rechnung*



micropayment schrieb:


> Also einfach eine PM an mich.
> Viele Grüße aus Berlin-Köpenick
> Andreas Richter


Aber Python, doch hier keine Klarnamen nennen 
Welcome back. Und wenn noch Kontakt zu diesem Programmierer besteht, der sich für russische Ornamente und guten Rotwein interessiert (malloc?), grüße ihn mal recht schön.

Ansonsten: Da scheint es ja offenbar Betrugsmöglichkeiten zu geben, war ja damals bei den Dialern auch so (Du erinnerst Dich sicher an die Dialer, bei denen es nicht um die Wegsurfsperre ging, sondern bei denen "ok"-Eingaben herbeigezaubert wurden, wie beim "Uno"-Modell von Questnet/Icom/Q1)

Mein Wunsch wäre, sich das von Anfang an genau anzuschauen und sich nicht darauf zurück zu ziehen, dass die Betrüger die Kunden sind und nicht die Payment Provider. Du verstehst?

Sorry für die unsachliche Bemerkung zu China - aber ich hoffte echt schon, wir hätten Dich los 

P.S.: Das Tempolimit gilt auch, wenn man nur Beifahrer ist. Irgendwie.


----------



## micropayment (21 Februar 2010)

*AW: Wahnsinnige 0900 Rechnung*

Vielen Dank für den netten Empfang. 
Es gibt bei jedem System Betrugsmöglichkeiten. Ob nun Kreditkarten, Harz4 oder Autozulassungen. Es kommt immer darauf an, wie auf die Hinweise reagiert wird. Ich kann natürlich nur für unser System sprechen, andere Reaktionen überlasse ich Herrn Westerwelle oder Herrn Kurth.
Die Micropayment GmbH versucht natürlich Missbrauch ihrer Systeme auszuschließen. Leider ist eine ständige Kontrolle aller fast 10000 Paymentpartner nicht möglich. Wir sind auf Hinweise angewiesen und reagieren dann auch umgehend. 
Ich habe inzwischen mit zwei Nutzern dieses Forums per PM Kontakt und werde die Angelegenheit morgen direkt mit unseren Juristen klären.
Ich möchte mich auf jeden Fall für die Hinweise bedanken und mich für eventl. Fehler unsererseits entschuldigen. Wenn es Fehler auf unserer Seite gegeben haben sollte, werde ich diese umgehend abstellen.
Abschließend möchte ich allerdings noch mitteilen, dass unser Paymentsystem zu den sichersten Systemen überhaupt gehören.
Das vor allem für den Endkunden. 

Viele Grüße
Andreas Richter


----------



## dvill (21 Februar 2010)

*AW: Wahnsinnige 0900 Rechnung*



micropayment schrieb:


> werde die Angelegenheit morgen direkt mit unseren Juristen klären.


Der Rechtskonforme?


----------



## micropayment (21 Februar 2010)

*AW: Wahnsinnige 0900 Rechnung*

Hallo Herr Vill, in den letzen 6,5 Jahren jeden Tag fast 4 Postings.

Die Antwort auf Ihre Frage kennen Sie.

Viele Grüße
Andreas Richter


----------



## dvill (21 Februar 2010)

*AW: Wahnsinnige 0900 Rechnung*

Ich würde nicht fragen, wenn ich es wissen könnte. Woher soll ich wissen können, wer noch zum "Team" gehört?

Sind die Kunden denn immer noch die Dummen? *)

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/serv...zusammenfassung-dialer-29-95-p-einwahl-3.html

*) , die nicht besser lesen können?


----------



## Aka-Aka (21 Februar 2010)

*AW: Wahnsinnige 0900 Rechnung*



dvill schrieb:


> Sind die Kunden denn immer noch die Dummen? *)
> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/serv...zusammenfassung-dialer-29-95-p-einwahl-3.html


Als Spätgeborener würde ich python die Chance geben, die Sache zu regeln. Für mich waren Kontakte mit den Anbietern und "Hintermännern" meist hilfreich und es ergaben sich daraus durchaus Synergien (Coulomb, Mediatel, GB Telco - auch wenn die hier wohl kaum jemand kennt  )
Vergessen ist nichts, aber neue Chancen bekommt jeder.
PS: @python: Dietmar hat hier 6 1/2 Jahre und mehr Erfahrung mit dem Umgang mit Graubereichsanbietern. Zu denen darfst Du Dich gerne zählen. Wie viele % der Dialer von Mainpean waren denn rechtskonform? Und der Prozentsatz wäre wohl noch geringer, wenn alle nicht rechtskonformen Dialer kassiert worden wären. Die Bilanz der angeblich "seriösen" Anbieter (nennen wir sie mal "Gütesiegelspharisäer") war verheerend, das ist unbestritten. Insofern ist durchaus verständlich und angemessen, dass hier großes Misstrauen vorherrscht bei denen, die länger an dem Thema dran sind.
Matthias Kurth, war das der Herr, den die seriösen Dialeranbieter gerne mal zum Stammtisch eingeladen haben? Und gab es nicht früher diesen FST e.V., den selbst Szeneninsider als zumindest zwielichtig bezeichnet hatten? (ich erinnere an den Konflikt zwischen Herrn T.H. und diesem Talkline-Herren, dessen Name mir gerade entfallen ist, weil mein Hirn solche Gestalten gerne per Amnesie aus dem Bewusstsein verbannt). Irgendwas mit Z, glaub ich.


----------



## Captain Picard (21 Februar 2010)

*AW: Wahnsinnige 0900 Rechnung*

Da aller guten Dinge drei sind, darf das damalige dritte ( zumindest mir bekannte )  Alias nicht fehlen. 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/serv...d-dialer/29274-mainpean-dialer.html#post26869


----------



## Aka-Aka (21 Februar 2010)

*AW: Wahnsinnige 0900 Rechnung*

Bei den 0900ern waren ja auch Nummern der Münchner INFIN dabei, die tauchte bereits hier auf:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/serv...900-macht-sich-selbststaendig.html#post291120
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/serv...gen-zu-11865-auf-der-rechnung.html#post271446

Bereits 2002 wurde Infin als gute Alternative zu Dialern erwähnt. Wenn dieses Paymentsystem so sicher ist, python, habt ihr ja lange gebraucht, das zu bemerken. Genauer gesagt: Genau so lange, wie man noch unsicherere Systeme wie Dialer zugelassen hat... 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/serv...tlich-schon-vermittlungsversuche.html#post693


Kann gut sein, dass die Übeltaten nicht bei den Payment Providern passiert sind - aber die PP sollten doch ein Interesse an der Aufklärung haben. Könnte python nicht H*K* anrufen, damit sie gemeinsam kucken können, wer von den Einwahlen profitiert hat? Der Herr K* ist doch ein ganz umgänglicher Typ 

Kleiner Tipp, wo man die Suche beginnen könnte:
Porno-Hacker-Crew revisited?



Sirius schrieb:


> Die Micropayment AG hat den Telewin-Account inzwischen gelöscht: http://billing.micropayment.de/call2pay/file/?project=tlwn
> Die hohe Rechnung scheint mir eher ein Fall für die Justiz zu sein, als für den Telefonanbieter. Vermutlich wurde da kräftig seitens der "Rechnungssteller" manipuliert.


Python, wurde Strafanzeige gestellt?

was bedeutet bei dem Telewin-Link die ID-Nummer?
f124b9ced11219df7e431443cd0bfb2e (eine Art Hashwert?)

Kann die Micropayment alle Zahlungen einsehen, die für Telewin geleistet wurden? Dann sollte man da bitte schön die Ergebnisse den Ermittlern weiter geben. Wahrscheinlich gibt es ja mehr Betroffene... Und man könnte es mit den Daten vergleichen, die bei infin/SNT vorliegen. Das ging doch früher bei den Dialern auch (ich erinnere mich da z.B. an die Datenbanken bei Questnet, wo man wunderschön alle Einwahlen nachvollziehen konnte)

Dass Du die Betroffenen hier per PN kontaktierst, finde ich sehr gut. Aber das reicht nicht... Ich denke, dass der Schlüssel zur Klärung des Falles bei Dir und bei Holger liegt. So - und jetzt beweis uns doch bitte, dass ihr was gegen schwarze Schafe tut und nicht nur das Hohe Lied vom dummen Kunden singt, wie damals!!!!!

(Wenn die Sache dann geklärt ist, machen wir hier einen Extrathread auf zum Plaudern, ok? Wie hieß das beim Dialerforum? Philosophischer Zirkel?)


----------



## Aka-Aka (21 Februar 2010)

*AW: Wahnsinnige 0900 Rechnung*

ach ja, ich bin so frei...

Micropayment GmbH

* 09003104333
    * 09005000282
    * 09005104133
    * 09005104134
    * 09005104344
    * 09005104379
    * 09005104666
    * 09005104670
    * 09005104777
    * 09005104888
    * 09005104999
    * 09005106111
    * 09005106333
    * 09005106444
    * 09005106555
    * 09005106777
    * 09005106888
    * 09005106999
    * 09005869268

Damit Python demnächst evtl. noch mehr Leute per PN kontaktieren kann.​


----------



## Ingolf (22 Februar 2010)

*AW: Wahnsinnige 0900 Rechnung*

Ich hab da auch noch einige Nummern:



09005104666020
09005104666283
09005104666725
09005104666819
09005104666999
09005104666698


----------



## micropayment (22 Februar 2010)

*AW: Wahnsinnige 0900 Rechnung*

Hallo und guten Tag,

ich habe mit unseren Juristen geredet. Strafanzeige gegen den entsprechenden Anbieter wurde gestellt. Alle Daten, die wir zu diesem Anbieter hatten, hat die Polizei inzwischen auch. 
Der Anbieter wurde von uns bereits im Dezember gesperrt. Unmittelbar nach dem wir die Infos erhalten hatten.
Ich arbeite im Moment die an mich gestellten Fragen ab und werde die Geschädigten per PM persönlich informieren.

Viele Grüße
Andreas Richter


----------



## micropayment (22 Februar 2010)

*AW: Wahnsinnige 0900 Rechnung*



Ingolf schrieb:


> Ich hab da auch noch einige Nummern:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

0900 5104666 001

bis

0900 5104666 999

ist da eher vollständig.

Viele Grüße
Andreas Richter


----------



## Aka-Aka (22 Februar 2010)

*AW: Wahnsinnige 0900 Rechnung*

Finde ich gut, python! Und jetzt noch das Geld zurück zahlen, ist ja schmutzig und darf nicht gewaschen werden, gelle?


----------



## micropayment (23 Februar 2010)

*AW: Wahnsinnige 0900 Rechnung*

Nun ja. Bei den Geschädigten von Telewin geht es in unseren Fällen hier eigentlich nicht um Rückzahlung. Es geht vielmehr um den Stopp von Inkassoläufen. Nach Prüfung des Einzelfalls sollte das auch klappen. 
Der Schaden liegt somit ausschließlich bei uns. Wir haben dem PaymentNutzer vor dem Sperren eine Auszahlung zukommen lassen. Diese wird schwer beizutreiben sein. Wir konnten damit aber den Behörden die entsprechenden Bankdaten mitteilen. Damit ist wenigstens der Geldfluss nachzuvollziehen.
Ich hoffe das andere Paymentanbieter genauso reagieren und die Inkassoläufe löschen. Eventl. sollte sich 1und1 Gedanken machen, warum scheinbar ein große Menge der Geschädigten aus ihrem Kundenfeld stammen. Neu war mir. z.b. das von VoIP-Nummern Premiumrufnummern erreichbar sind. Bei Sipgate z.b. geht sowas garnicht.

Viele Grüße aus Berlin
Andreas Richter
CEO Micropayment GmbH



Aka-Aka schrieb:


> Finde ich gut, python! Und jetzt noch das Geld zurück zahlen, ist ja schmutzig und darf nicht gewaschen werden, gelle?


----------



## peter999 (23 Februar 2010)

*AW: Wahnsinnige 0900 Rechnung*



micropayment schrieb:


> Nun ja. Bei den Geschädigten von Telewin geht es in unseren Fällen hier eigentlich nicht um Rückzahlung.Wir haben dem PaymentNutzer vor dem Sperren eine Auszahlung zukommen lassen. Diese wird schwer beizutreiben sein.
> 
> CEO Micropayment GmbH



Vor dem Sperren ausgezahlt? Vielleicht falscher Bearbeitungsablauf?


----------



## micropayment (23 Februar 2010)

*AW: Wahnsinnige 0900 Rechnung*

Nein. Wir gingen ja bis zu den ersten Hinweisen von einem normalen Paymentpartner aus. Die Hinweise kamen leider erst nach der ersten Auszahlung. Danach wurde der Partner gesperrt und weitere Auszahlungen gestoppt. Der Bearbeitungsablauf ist also perfekt.
Nach dem Sperren des Partners noch auszuzahlen wäre dann wirklich sehr dreist und kommt bei uns nicht vor.

Viele Grüße
Andreas Richter



peter999 schrieb:


> Vor dem Sperren ausgezahlt? Vielleicht falscher Bearbeitungsablauf?


----------



## micropayment (23 Februar 2010)

*AW: Wahnsinnige 0900 Rechnung*

Ich habe um eine Stellungnahme von IN-telegence GmbH & Co. KG in Bezug auf die hier dargestellten Fälle gebeten. Hier die erfreuliche Antwort:

Zitat



> Sehr geehrter Herr Richter,
> zu den von Ihnen geschilderten Betrugsfällen möchten wir hiermit wie folgt Stellung nehmen:
> 
> Nachdem wir von Ihnen über die Betrugsfälle im Service 0900 erfahren haben, haben wir unseren Inkassodienstleiter acoreus Collection Services GmbH unverzüglich über die Fälle informiert und einen sofortigen Mahnstopp für die betroffenen Verbraucher veranlasst. Die Verbraucher erhalten hierüber selbstverständlich eine schriftliche Bestätigung. Wir werden uns hier in gewohnter Weise voll kooperationsbereit zeigen und unterstützen alle Maßnahmen zur Ermittlung der Täter und zur Schadensfreistellung der Geschädigten. Wir möchten darauf hinweisen, dass die Betrugsfälle weder durch die Micropayment GmbH noch durch die IN-telegence GmbH & Co. KG zu verantworten oder zu verhindern gewesen sind.
> ...


 
Zitatende


Die entsprechenden Nutzer, die mich bereits kontaktiert haben, habe ich bereits gestern informiert.

Viele Grüße
Andreas Richter


----------



## webwatcher (23 Februar 2010)

*AW: Wahnsinnige 0900 Rechnung*

Computerbetrug.de und Dialerschutz.de - Nutzungsbedingungen


> Die Wiedergabe persönlicher Daten ist nur mit ausdrücklicher Genehmigung der betreffenden Person erlaubt.


----------



## Aka-Aka (23 Februar 2010)

*AW: Wahnsinnige 0900 Rechnung*



> Wir werden uns hier in gewohnter Weise voll kooperationsbereit zeigen


In gewohnter Weise? Naja, wir wollen ja mal nicht gar so streng sein, Hauptsache, es wird angemessen reagiert. Schön, wenn das zur Gewohnheit werden würde 
Danke für die Kooperation, Python!
(und wenn Du Hilfe brauchst bei den Ermittlungen, stehe ich gerne zur Verfügung, wenn auch nur als Wasserträger)


> unterstützen alle Maßnahmen zur Ermittlung der Täter


Schritt 1 für in-telegence: Strafanzeige stellen!
Damit man nicht länger im Dunkeln tappen muß, gelle 
Heute denkt die gute Frau bereits über den Kundenschutz von morgen nach. Als Vorstandsmitglied vom FST e.V. ist sie da ja an der richtigen Stelle, was das Tappen im Dunklen und Agieren in dunklen Ecken angeht.


----------



## Ingolf (1 März 2010)

*AW: Wahnsinnige 0900 Rechnung*

Habe heute von acoreus post bekommen darin wurde mir nur Mitgeteielt das die Akte dort bis auf widerruuf gestoppt ist.Das bedeutet doch eigentlich für mich das die sache für mich noch nicht ausgestanden ist ,oder lieg ich da falsch.

Mfg ingolf


----------



## Unregistriert (3 März 2010)

*AW: Wahnsinnige 0900 Rechnung*

Hallo Liebe Forumsmitglieder,

auch wir haben heute eine Telefonrechnung bekommen, in der ein Posten der IN-telegence GmBH& CO KG aufgeführt ist. Angeblich haben wir um 21.46 für 28 sec. ! die Rufnummer 
09005104666850 in Anspruch genommen und sollen nun für diese "Dienstleistung" knappe 9 Euro berappen. Meine Nachforschung im Internet haben mich dann auch auf die Micropayment GmBH gebracht. 

Zwar ist der Betrag von 9 Euro "kaum" erwähnenswert, dennoch bin ich ziemlich sauer, da ich sicher bin, dass hier niemand eine solche Nummer angerufen hat!

Meine Frage ist, was soll ich nun tun? Die 9 Euro bezahlen und ärgern oder gibt es noch einen anderen Weg ?


----------



## micropayment (4 März 2010)

*AW: Wahnsinnige 0900 Rechnung*

Hallo, lassen Sie mir einfach eine PM zukommen. Ich brauche darin Ihre Rufnummer. Ich schaue dann in die Statistik welchen Dienst Sie genutzt haben.

Viele Grüße
Andreas Richter
CEO Micropayment GmbH


----------



## Unregistriert (15 Mai 2010)

*AW: Wahnsinnige 0900 Rechnung*

Ich habe auf meiner Telefonrechnung auch diese 0900 Nummern und kann nicht herausbekommen wer dahinter steckt. Ich habe von der Firma IN-telegence einen EVN erhalten. Dort stehen aber nur die Telefon Nummer drauf die ich angeblich angerufen habe, es steht aber kein Anbieter dabei. Die Beträge belaufen sich überwiegend bei 2,51€ bis 8,39€.
Ich weiß nicht das ich diese Telefon Nummer angerufen habe.
Deshalb meine Frage:
Wie bekomme ich raus wer hinter diesen 0900 Nummern steckt?
Wie kann ich für die Zukunft verhindern das diese Firma bei mir einfach abbuchen kann?

Vielen Dank für die Hilfe.


----------



## technofreak (15 Mai 2010)

*AW: Wahnsinnige 0900 Rechnung*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Wie bekomme ich raus wer hinter diesen 0900 Nummern steckt?
> .


kann hier abgefragt  werden 
http://bo2005.regtp.de/prg/srvcno/srvcno900.asp


----------



## Aka-Aka (15 Mai 2010)

*AW: Wahnsinnige 0900 Rechnung*

Kann aber sein, dass da wieder in-telegence rauskommt und dann - um es mit den Worten der ehemals intelegenten Rechtsanwältin zu sagen - "tappt man wieder im Dunkeln".
Bitte mal die Nummern nennen und diese auch mal bei whocallsme.com abfragen.
"EVN von in-telegence": Hast Du den angefordert? 
s.a.
http://www.in-telegence.net/service/einzelverbindungsnachweis/


> Diese Leistungen finden Sie auf Ihrer Telefon-Rechnung unter der Überschrift 'Beträge anderer Anbieter; Verbindungen über IN-telegence'. Mit der Aufschlüsselung der Verbindungen erhalten Sie zudem die Anschrift des Diensteanbieters.


Was kommt da raus?

Manche Dienstanbieter lesen hier ja auch mit...


micropayment schrieb:


> Hallo, lassen Sie mir einfach eine PM zukommen. Ich brauche darin Ihre Rufnummer. Ich schaue dann in die Statistik welchen Dienst Sie genutzt haben.
> 
> Viele Grüße
> Andreas Richter
> CEO Micropayment GmbH


----------



## gabriele3388 (2 Juni 2010)

*AW: Wahnsinnige 0900 Rechnung*

hallo ich bin hier neu also gerade angemeldet.Habe mich hier mal umgesehen und festgestellt das es einige von euch schwer getroffen hat so auch mich . Ich schildere kurz mal mein Fall, also angeblich hat mein Sohn auch diese 0900... angerufen, daraufhin wurde mein Handy von EPLus gesperrt. Die Summe 860,00 Euro.Ich war geplettet. Am Freitag sah ich meine Online Rechnung von T-Com uns saß war wieder baff, 976,00 Euro .Angeblich telefoniert über die IN -Telegence und Multiconnect Gmbh.Ich weiß nicht was ich tun soll. Bin Hartz4 Empfänger und kein Plan. Nicht mal wo man sich damit hinwenden kann. Vielleicht kann mir ja jemand einen Tipp geben. Gruß Gabriele


----------



## Unregistriert (2 Juni 2010)

*AW: Wahnsinnige 0900 Rechnung*

Hallo,

1. Schriftlich Widerspruch gegen die Verbindung einlegen.
2. Ungekürtzten Einzelverbindungsnachweis anfordern. (Telkom/E-Plus)
3. 0900-Rufnummern in der Datenbank der BNetzA überprüfen.  
4. Beratung durch Verbraucherzentrale oder Rechtsanwalt.

Link Liste eingeleiteter Maßnahmen
Bundesnetzagentur Informationen zu Rufnummernmissbrauch und unerlaubter Telefonwerbung

Link Einwendungen gegen unklare Rechnungsforderungen
Bundesnetzagentur Informationen zu häufig gestellten Fragen


MFG


----------



## BadMerlin (13 Juli 2010)

*AW: Wahnsinnige 0900 Rechnung*

So habe mich hier auch mal registriert,
ich finde es erschreckend,  wie hier von bestimmten firmen vorgegangen wird.

Inzwischen sind  verschiedene Firmen dazu übergegange, Links auf seiten einzubringen auf  denen wenn man draufklick zahlen darf. Wobei dieses nicht erwähnt wird  das nennt man dann Betrug oder sehe ich das falsch.

als beispiel  upjers.com.

Ich habe hier auf auf meiner T-Com Rechnunh nämlich  auch so einen Posten
Angeblich wurde von unserm Festnetzt angerufen  haha, sowas machen wir nicht. Ich selbst bin IT-Fachmann und mein Netz  läuft mit vorgeschaltetem Proxy so können z.B keine Dialer greifen.  Fakto ist das es angeblich 6 klicks gewesens sein sollen.

Und das  zu Uhrzeiten wo die Webseiten Wurzelimperium und Chefkoch.de besucht  wurden. Naja
Ich stelle mal folgende Daten bereit.

1.Tag 10:42  0900-5104666-315
         10:46 0900-5104666-030
2.Tag 14:34  0900-5104666-851
          14:35 0900-5104666-234
3.Tag 12:37  0900-5104666-785
         12:39 0900-5104665-737

Das sieht ja  schon seltsam aus, jeder angeblich anruf belastet meine T-Com rechnung   mit 3€ toll nicht.

Da haben die sich ja mal wieder was neues  einfallen lassen.

Bei Chefkoch.de ist es nicht üblich das man für  ein Rezept bezahlen muss und bei Wurzelimperium muss ich mich nocht  schlau machen.

Ich habe den besagten betrag nicht bezahlt, bin  aber mal gespannt was da noch kommt wird.

Noch dreistere Abzocken  gibts ja wohl nicht.


----------



## micropayment (13 Juli 2010)

*AW: Wahnsinnige 0900 Rechnung*

Hallo BadMerlin,

kann ich bitte mal so eine Seite begutachten? Ich würde das PaymentSystem gerne mal prüfen. Nach einem puren Klick eine Zahlung auszuführen, wäre für mich (in der heutigen Zeit) schon sehr dreist.
Die Info gerne auch als persönliche Nachricht.

Viele Grüße
Andreas Richter
Micropayment GmbH


----------



## BadMerlin (13 Juli 2010)

*AW: Wahnsinnige 0900 Rechnung*

Hallo, es wird im mom sehr schwierig da chefkoch.de diese links bereits entfernt hat. Was das angeht ist Chefkoch.de sehr schnell.

Bei Wurzelimperium sieht es so aus, das es da eine Infin-Lösung aus dem Hause micropayment gibt, diese sind jedoch bei 2,99 und 4,99 und nicht wie die besagten beträge, was das das ganze noch seltsamer macht. Muss da wohl mal meine Frau noch mal zu befragen müssen, obwohl Sie mir den Coinkauf dort schon verneint hat.

Ist es nicht so das die Partner für Paymentsysteme in den AGB angegeben werden müssen ??

Wie schon gesagt ist der erwähnt Zeitraum 4-5 2010 und wie war das mit Zeitnaher Abrechnung grübel !! 2 Monta sind doch nicht Zeitnah grrr.

Werde mich später noch mal melden


Gruß BadMerlin


----------



## micropayment (13 Juli 2010)

*AW: Wahnsinnige 0900 Rechnung*

Na ja. Es ist eine Micropayment-Lösung aus dem Hause Micropayment. Ich schreibe Ihnen mal per PN.

Viele Grüße
Andreas Richter

PS: Was ist den "Infin"?


----------



## Aka-Aka (13 Juli 2010)

*AW: Wahnsinnige 0900 Rechnung*

infin: Paymentdienstleister aus München, Aidenbachstraße 141 (steht für *In*genieurgesellschaft
*f*ür *In*formationstechnologien) (frei nach dem Questnet-GF: "Es gibt in München nicht nur Questnet, sondern auch seriöse Anbieter")

Sollte man auch in Berlin kennen. Die wurden schon im Forum erwähnt, da haben Eure Techniker in Berlin wahrscheinlich noch den Kunden Mails geschickt, wie sie per Hand ihre Anwählnummern ändern... (kleiner Witz)
*infin* micropayment ist nicht = micropayment (Berlin)

PS: Wurzelimperium wurde von mir eingehend geprüft und ich habe dort keinen Grund zur Klage gefunden. Allerdings halte ich 0900-Abrechnungen bei solchen Spielen nach wie vor für eine bewusste Maßnahme zur Abzocke von Kindern und Jugendlichen. Prinzipiell. Wenn ich König von Deutschland wär, wäre das verboten und Leute, die damit Geld verdienen, müssten im Zoo Pythonterrarien putzen (wie Andreas), den Hofnarr geben (da denke ich an den Münchner MD) oder öffentliche Toiletten putzen (da fallen mir gleich ein paar Dutzend Kandidaten ein)


----------



## Andre055 (1 Oktober 2010)

*AW: Wahnsinnige 0900 Rechnung*

Ich bin jetzt auch betroffen von horrenden Rechnungen. Ich habe eine über 2157€ und eine 2718 € erhalten. 

Ich hatte bei der ersten schon 1&1 angeschrieben und eine Einzelverbindungsnachweis sowie eine technische Überprüfung angefordert. 
Außerdem habe ich die Mehrwertdienste angeschrieben, was auch noch 7 Stück sind. 

Und jetzt die nächste Rechnung. Wie kann ich mich jetzt verhalten? Vor allem sind das auch so viele unterschiedliche Firmen auf den Einzelverbindungsnachweis aufgeführt.


----------



## Kruemel_11 (31 Mai 2013)

Hallo ihr lieben,

auch bei uns ist diese NR in Verbindung mit IN-telegence auf der Unitymedia Rechnung aufgetaucht.
Wenn ich mich hier mal so durchlese, geht es bei uns mit 4,99€ (um 21:23 Uhr für 29 Sek. obwohl wir nicht zuhause waren!) noch recht harmlos zu.
Allerdings geht es mir um`s Prinzip! Warum soll ich für etwas Zahlen, was ich nicht genutzt habe und vorallem wovon ich nicht mal weiß wo ich angeblich angerufen haben soll !?
Der Einzelverbindungsnachweis macht mich auch nicht schlauer, außer dass ich den Mist Micropayment GmbH zu verdanken habe.

Wie seid ihr denn weiterhin vorgegangen & was hat es euch gebracht ?
Für alle Antworten schon mal Danke


----------



## Hippo (31 Mai 2013)

Da wirst Du nicht mehr viel Antworten aus dem Thread kriegen. Der letzte Eintrag hier stammt vom 1.10.2010
Die einzige Möglichkeit die Du hast ist die Anforderung eines "qualifizierten Prüfprotokolls nach $45 TKG"
Das muß aber innerhalb von 8 Wochen nach Erhalt der Rechnung beantragt sein (Rügefrist)
Anzufordern bei Unitymedia UND In-Telegence


----------



## kruemel_11 (31 Mai 2013)

Das habe ich mir schon fast gedacht 
Dann werde ich das wohl mal versuchen, vielen lieben Dank für die Antwort!


----------



## Teleton (31 Mai 2013)

Für die Prüfung nach §45i TKG ist die In-telegence zuständig.

Welche Rufnummer soll denn angerufen worden sein? Spielt jemand aus Deiner Familie Online/Browsergames?

Der Geschäftsführer der Micropayment ist übrigens ein alter "Bekannter" noch aus Dialerzeiten eine zeitlang hat er sogar hier im Forum teilgenommen.


----------



## Hippo (31 Mai 2013)

Teleton schrieb:


> Für die Prüfung nach §45i TKG ist die In-telegence zuständig.


War mir grad nicht 100% sicher, Danke für Richtigstellung


----------



## kruemel_11 (31 Mai 2013)

Danke für die Richtigstellung.  Meine Tochter ist mit 8 Monaten noch zu jung für einen solchen Blödsinn... mein Mann benutzt nur sein Handy, ich befürchte er weiß nicht mal wie man ein Festnetztelefon benutzt. 
Versuche einfach mal mich beim Drittanbieter zu erkundigen wo genau ich angerufen haben soll und für welchen "Dienst" sie das Geld haben wollen.


----------



## micropayment (3 Juni 2013)

Hallo kruemel_11, am besten Sie melden sich kurz bei unserem Support. Der kann dann die Leistung hinter dem Call nennen. Es wird sich garantiert klären lassen.
https://www.micropayment.de/?page=service-contact

Viele Grüße
Andreas Richter


----------



## Aka-Aka (3 Juni 2013)

Hi Python,
schön, dass Du immer noch hier reinschaust!
Grüße nach Berlin!


----------



## micropayment (4 Juni 2013)

Hi Ho, ja klar. Hinweise auf mögliche Probleme sind ja eher von Vorteil. Gibt ja aber eher wenig Probleme im Verhältnis zu den Transaktionen.
Viele Grüße aus Berlin
Andreas


----------



## kruemel_11 (4 Juni 2013)

Also unser fall hat sich aufgeklärt und ich muss alle Vorwürfe zurücknehmen.  
Danke nochmal für eure Tipps die zur Aufklärung beigetragen haben.


----------



## Hippo (4 Juni 2013)

kruemel_11 schrieb:


> Also unser fall hat sich aufgeklärt ...


Und uns läßt jetzt dumm sterben?
Woran lags denn dann?


----------



## kruemel_11 (4 Juni 2013)

Aus den Rechnungen sowie den EVN bin ich nicht schlau geworden also hab ich mich an micropayment gewendet. Also wurde der anruf geprüft und mir konnte gesagt werden für welchen Dienst denn die Rechnung gestellt wurde. 
Naja als ich dieses dann gelesen hab wurde mir klar dass der wahre Übeltäter zuhause auf dem Sofa sitzt und lediglich zu feige war dazu zu stehen.
Alles in allem ... ein peinlicher Aufriss um nichts ...


----------



## Hippo (4 Juni 2013)

o-ohhhhhh ....
Das war dann sozusagen ein Festnetzbedienungsfehler ...


----------



## Aka-Aka (16 Juni 2013)

Hmm. Micropayment wird heute ja sogar im FOCUS erwähnt!
http://www.focus.de/digital/internet/zwei-konten-fuer-illegale-filmportale-gelder-von-kinox-und-movie2k-fliessen-nach-berlin_aid_1016089.html?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed: newsbreak/focus/news (FOCUS Online - News)




> Zwei Konten für illegale Filmportale
> Gelder von Movie2k und Kinox fließen nach Berlin
> (...)
> Informationen zu den Hintermännern der Hoster wollte Micropayment auf Anfrage der „Welt am Sonntag“ nicht bekannt geben. „Die Beantwortung Ihrer weiteren Fragen zu weiteren Firmeninterna ist uns vertraglich nicht gestattet“, sagte die Anwältin der Micropayment GmbH. Der Geschäftsführer A.R. verwies auf die Kooperation mit den Behörden in der Vergangenheit. „Wenn die Steuerfahndung oder die Staatsanwaltschaft bei uns anfragt, dann antworte ich, weil ich dann antworten muss.“


Wie früher: Wo man 50 fahren darf, fährt man eben 50 

Micropayment wird also mehr erzählen, wenn der Staatsanwalt fragt? Das finde ich super! Schade, dass man damals bei den Dialern den ein oder anderen schweigen ließ.



> Berliner Staatsanwaltschaft hat Verfahren übernommen
> „Außerdem haben wir eine Strafanzeige gegen Unbekannt wegen gewerbsmäßiger Urheberrechtsverletzung und Geldwäsche gestellt“, sagte Reber der „Welt am Sonntag“. Das Verfahren wurde mittlerweile von der Münchner Staatsanwaltschaft an die Kollegen in Berlin abgegeben


Für wen ist das nun eigentlich gut?


----------



## Reducal (17 Juni 2013)

Aka-Aka schrieb:


> > Das Verfahren wurde mittlerweile von der Münchner Staatsanwaltschaft an die Kollegen in Berlin abgegeben
> 
> 
> Für wen ist das nun eigentlich gut?


Weil die Berliner Micropayment GmbH der in D ansässige "Geschäftsgehilfe" des angeblich ausländischen Anbieters ist. Die Abgabenotwendigkeit ist somit völlig korrekt erkannt worden.


----------



## Aka-Aka (17 Juni 2013)

Sorry, ich hatte die Ironietags vergessen. Sinn meiner Frage war: Wer könnte sich mehr darüber freuen, dass es von München nach Berlin abgegeben werden musste? Die Göttin Justizia? Der gemeine Bürger? Python? movie2k? Oder sind die Berliner Jacke wie München Hose?


----------



## Reducal (17 Juni 2013)

Man weiß nie wohin die Reise geht! Aber mit Berlin habe ich so meine persönlichen Zweifel, dass dort mehr als Berliner Luft produziert wird. Also, wahrscheinlich 1:0 für den Anbieter und seinen deutschen Stadthalter. In München wäre das Ergebnis aber mindestens ähnlich oder gar gleich zu erwarten.


----------



## Aka-Aka (17 Juni 2013)

Tja, den Münchnern fehlt halt noch viel mehr als ein(er wie der) Lewandowski ein(er wie der) L***r***
und den Berlinern auch.
Insofern eher 0:0 zwischen Berlin und München


----------



## kuschel (21 Juni 2013)

Hallo! Bitte Helft mir.Habe heute von 1 und1 die Rechnung vom Handy meines Sohnes bekommen.Da wurden ca. 164,00 Euro für eine Rufnummer 09005104666 abgebucht,laut Einzelnachweis mehrmals an einem Tag,die meisten wahren so 3 Minuten.Er sagte aber,das er nix gemacht habe.1 und 1 sagte,das diese Nummer aber angerufen wurde oder wie auch immer. Was kann ich tun? Habe die 09 und 08 Nummern jetzt sperren lassen.Aber ich kann diese hohe Rechnung nicht Nachvollziehen. LG


----------



## Hippo (21 Juni 2013)

Dann mußt Du als erstes ein qualifiziertes Prüfprotokoll nach § 45i TkG anfordern
Ich würde aber parallel dazu nochmal eine intensive Befragung des Juniors ansetzen ...
Lies mal hier ...
http://forum.bundeskampf.com/index.php?page=Thread&postID=99054#post99054
Wenn das zutrifft geht's hier weiter
http://www.computerbetrug.de/hohe-rechnungen-durch-kostenlose-spiele


----------



## kuschel (21 Juni 2013)

Hmm...........und wie und wo mache ich das?


----------



## Hippo (21 Juni 2013)

Entweder bei 1und1 oder bei dem Anbieter der das Geld will
Ich hab meinen Post nochmal ergänzt


----------



## kuschel (21 Juni 2013)

Ich hatte ihn schon sehr intensiv gefragt,er sagte"er hat nichts gekauft"...

Kann es aber nicht Nachprüfen...
Muss ich die Anforderung des Protokolls schriftlich machen oder reicht es telefonisch?
Bin total verzweifelt.


----------



## Hippo (21 Juni 2013)

Hat er einen PC? 
Die Indizien deuten eher darauf hin daß ihm jetzt der Arsch auf Grundeis geht und er dieses Spiel gespielt hat. Würde das in etwa vom Alter her passen?

Das Prüfprotokoll mußt Du schriftlich anfordern


----------



## kuschel (21 Juni 2013)

Er benutzt meinen....................
Dann schicke ich die Anforderung an 1 und 1 und dann bin ich schlauer oder noch verwirrter.....hihi
Kenne mich da leider nicht so aus,das sagt mir alles nicht viel,von so einem Protokoll habe ich bis jetzt noch nichts gehört....naja hatte ich ja bis jetzt auch noch nicht gebraucht


----------



## BenTigger (21 Juni 2013)

Hippo schrieb:


> Die Indizien deuten eher darauf hin daß ihm jetzt der Arsch auf Grundeis geht und er dieses Spiel gespielt hat.


HALLO Kuschel, versuche deine Sohn klar zu machen, wenn er jetzt abstreitet, es gewesen zu sein und du bei der Telefongesellschaft dagegen angehst, er es aber doch war, bekommst du sehr viel Ärger und alles wird dadurch noch teurer wegen Anwalt, Gericht, Strafzinsen usw.
Lieber soll er es zugeben wenn er es war und dann ist das OK als noch mehr Probleme dadurch zu bekommen. Ich denke mal, du kennst deinen Sohn dann gut genug, um zu beurteilen, ob er dann die Wahrheit sagt.
Danach würde ich dann das weitere Vorgehen planen. Wie alt ist er? Was war das für eine 0900er Aktion? ist das vom Anbieter eine Kinderlockaktion? usw usw. Dann kann man auch dagegen angehen, wenn er es doch war. Man muss das nur vorher genau wissen.


----------



## Hippo (21 Juni 2013)

Hier ein Thread dazu. Erst sahs schlecht aus, dann komplett gewonnen
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/threads/09005-abgezockt.23465/page-4#post-348604
Tigger, guck mal in diesen Link von dem "Bundeskampf" was auch immer das für ein Käse ist. Da geht's um "Zwergenkauf" für ein Spiel


----------



## kuschel (21 Juni 2013)

Naja,er ist 12. Er spielt ein Spiel wo man Pilze kaufen kann,habe es ihm aber verboten welche zu kaufen.
Hatte ihn den Einzelverbindungsnachweis von 1 und 1 gezeigt,trotzdem streitet er es ab. Sein Freund sagte,vielleicht hat sich da jemand unerlaubt eingelogt.........
Diese 09005104666 wurde in einer Woche mehrmals am Tag angerufen von ein Paar Sekunden bis zu drei Minuten.


----------



## Hippo (21 Juni 2013)

Das ginge nur mit seinem Handy


----------



## kuschel (21 Juni 2013)

Das habe ich ihm ja auch gesagt,aber er bleibt dabei,das er nix gemacht hat...........
eventuell hat er auch Angst vor einer Strafe,ich weiß es leider nicht


----------



## BenTigger (21 Juni 2013)

Tja, dann Taschengeld her  So hats meine Tochter gelernt


----------



## kuschel (21 Juni 2013)

Na supi....................
desswegen weiß ich ach net, was er gemacht hat und ob er es war  oder nicht


----------



## Hippo (21 Juni 2013)

Guck den Browserverlauf durch ob Dir an diesen Tagen an denen Telefoniert wurde was auffällt. War er an diesen Tagen zu den Uhrzeiten zuhause?


----------



## Aka-Aka (21 Juni 2013)

also es gibt Pilze unter dieser Nummer und Videos auf Youtube, wo Leuten erzählt wird, dass man kostenlos Pilze bekommen könnte...




> *Hochgeladen am 04.07.2010 *
> Ist eigentlich ganz einfach geh zum pilz dealer telefon dan 50 pilze
> und dann steht da ne nummer
> aber du gibst die hir 0900 5104 666 964
> ...


 
davon gibt es mehrere... (mit unterschiedlichen Endnummern)
für mich ist das Betrug, wenn die Unternummern bestimmten Inhabern zugeordnet wären.

Da der GF von Micropayment hier anwesend ist, soll er sich das bitte ansehen bei youtube und ggf. aktiv werden
Das dürfte in jedem Fall betrügerische Bewerbung der Micropaymentnummer sein.


----------



## micropayment (24 Juni 2013)

Hallo, die Rufnummer rotiert. Bei Anruf einer nicht reservierten Nummer kommt eine Fehlermeldung und es kommt zu KEINER Buchung. Hat mal jemand die YT Links? Gerne per PN.
An den Poster mit Sohn: Bitte per PN die Teilnehmernummer senden, ich schau mir das gerne mal an, was, wann, von wo, gebucht wurde.

Gruß Andreas


----------



## Teleton (24 Juni 2013)

> Hat mal jemand die YT Links?


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MP3FpKdTxe0
Dort in den Kommentaren


----------



## micropayment (24 Juni 2013)

Danke....


----------



## Teleton (24 Juni 2013)

Noch ein paar Treffer:
https://www.google.de/search?q=Kost...&rls=org.mozilla:de:official&client=firefox-a


----------



## micropayment (25 Juni 2013)

Es kommt bei allen Rufnummern eine Fehlermeldung und zu KEINER Buchung. Ich habe YT bereits die entsprechenden Filmchen gemeldet.

Gruß Andreas


----------



## Teleton (25 Juni 2013)

Eigentlich braucht man nur nach der Nummer 0900 5104 666 zu googeln. Die meisten Treffer sind von Schurken
https://www.google.de/search?q=Kost...89,d.Yms&fp=d8e70c4fbb6d4af9&biw=1440&bih=754


----------



## micropayment (26 Juni 2013)

Zum Glück dumme Schurken. Die Nummern gehen alle nicht.....


----------



## Arkana (27 November 2013)

Hallo zusammen
Ich Googelte nach meinen Besuch bei Vodafone mein Problem.Dieses war folgendes:Meinen Rechnungen schossen plötzlich in die Höhe.Mit unter anderen endeckte ich auf der Rechnungsliste infin-Payment Telefonbezahlung Infohotline 0800-7233903
Nun ich erkläre mal
Ich spiele Wurzelimperium und das schon länger.Irgendwann holte ich per Festnetz für dem erhalt des 4 Gartens
Coins von Upjers Payment.Das wäre der erste Link.
2 Link
Angabe Zahlung per Anruf Betrag 4.99 Euro für 40 Coins(inkl. 14% Merwertsteuer) kaufen Button
Nun erfolgt die Verlinkung zu Infin Payment 
*1 - 900 - 5245 - 020* dort anrufen Code an PC eingeben und Geld wird abgebucht.
ABER JETZT STELLTE ICh FEST DAS AUS 4.99 EURO NUN ZU 17,24 geworden seihen( angabe 17,2436)
ICH MACHE JENE ABRECHNUNG NUR 1!!!! MAL IN MONAT.
Für mich riecht das hier nach Betrug.Ich bin sauer und fühle mich verarscht(endschuldigt der Audruck bleibt einmalig versprochen) mehr Geld wie nötig ist weg!!!!Noch dazu bin ich gerade Arbeitunfähig wegen meiner Gesundheit und hab deswegen auch kein Geld für einen der mir hilft
WAS JETZT????HAB ICH IRGENDWAS MISVERSTANDEN ODER SEHE ICH DAS RICHTIG DAs ICH BETROGEN WURDE????


----------



## Reducal (28 November 2013)

Arkana schrieb:


> SEHE ICH DAS RICHTIG DAs ICH BETROGEN WURDE?


Das siehst du so, weil du das so sehen willst. Aber es sieht nicht gut aus und fühlt sich auch nicht gut an.


Arkana schrieb:


> HAB ICH IRGENDWAS MISVERSTANDEN?


Gut möglich! Nur die Zahlung über die 0900er Nummer erfolgt nur einmalig, oder? Erkläre die Buchungen doch bitte etwas konkreter.


----------



## infin-Payment (13 Dezember 2013)

Hallo,

*Arkana, *die von dir angeführte Nummer 1 - 900 - 5245 - 020 ist keine echte Nummer. Die Mehrwertnummern in Deutschland beginnen mit 0900 oder mit 0137. Bitte wenden dich an [email protected] um das Missverständnis aufzuklähren. Danke dir!


----------



## BenTigger (13 Dezember 2013)

1 - 900 xxx ist schon eine echte Nummer...
 aber 1 - 900 ist mit 001 - 900 gleich zu setzen.

001 ist die Ländervorwahl der USA.

1-900 ist das equivalent zu der 0900er Nummer in DE

wobei mir aber grade nicht bekannt ist, ob diese Nummer überhaupt von irgendeinem deutschen Provider aus angewählt werden kann.


----------



## Reducal (13 Dezember 2013)

BenTigger schrieb:


> ...wobei mir aber grade nicht bekannt ist, ob diese Nummer überhaupt von irgendeinem deutschen Provider aus angewählt werden kann.



Vielleicht im für D unzulässigen Offlinebilling durch Reverssuche?


----------



## Aka-Aka (14 Dezember 2013)

infin-Payment schrieb:


> die von dir angeführte Nummer 1 - 900 - 5245 - 020 ist keine echte Nummer.


Freilich ist es eine echte, gültige US-Mehrwertnummer. Nur halt keine deutsche...

edit:


> Keine Adressdaten verfügbar zu Rufnummer 0900 - 5245020



edit:
möglicherweise handelt es sich um eine kanadische Nummer bzw. um eine Nummer für kanadische Nutzer
http://www.nanpa.com/enas/form900MasterReport.do

Der Inhaber des Nummernblocks ist eine "9181-4384 Quebec Inc.". Das sind, wenn ich mich richtig erinnere, Vorratsgesellschaften. Ich habe eine Ahnung, wohin das führt, muss aber erst noch einmal recherchieren. Bisher sind die (mir) nur als Anbieter für Astroservices (siehe whois "quebecastro", hier) bekannt, Google bringt verstreute Beschwerden. Wahrscheinlich handelt es sich da irgendwie um einen Irrtum...
Möglicherweise steckt aber ein anderer Anbieter dahinter (Vox-Tel bzw Voxtel)
Diese Information dient hier nur als Ergänzung und Lesezeichen



Um das näher zu eruieren, müsste ich mich mal wieder bei Wurzelimperium einloggen. Ich habe das Spiel vor Jahren mal auf sein Risiko für Abzocke von Kindern überprüft und vielleicht geht ja mein account noch...

Infin Payment macht halt nicht nur Payment für Stiftung Warentest, was gut und seriös klingt, sondern auch für umstrittene Spieleanbieter wie Upjers, die weder gut noch seriös sind 
Ich glaube eher, der Betroffene hat versehentlich die US-Nummer hier notiert, denn dass Infin abgebucht hat, steht ja hier.
Im Zweifelsfall befürworte ich durchaus die Kommunikation mit den Betreibern dieser Mehrwertnummern. Bin gespannt, (ob) was dabei rauskommt. Wenn der Betroffene eine ungültige US-Mehrwertnummer gewählt haben sollte, erklärt das ja nicht, dass Infin Payment auf der Rechnung auftaucht. Es sei denn, der spielt noch andere Spiele (Innogames?)


----------



## Aka-Aka (14 Dezember 2013)

infin-Payment schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> *Arkana, *die von dir angeführte Nummer 1 - 900 - 5245 - 020 ist keine echte Nummer.



@infin-Payment
Ihr seid aber schon etwas dusselig bei Infin, oder?
Das ist eine kanadische Infin-Nummer. Und ich such mich da blöd...
link (evtl. temporär?)


```
py-gui0903.infin-connect.de/extern/gui_ci/main.php?api_key=hon143377c0fce7670b0606a35afc226c41&session_id=j9874ns20983bst87e3re46&amount=12&country_code=ca&infin_settings=ca&language=english&dis=RS-5m
```



Man beachte den Zahlungsempfänger, "Honor Dragon International" aus Hong Kong:
Honor Dragon International Ltd

Die bieten jede Menge virtuellen Schnickschnack an, u.a. kann man da World-of-Warcraft-Müll kaufen, das habe ich mal testweise probiert. Mist, leider kann ich gar keine 0900er anrufen...


----------



## Aka-Aka (14 Dezember 2013)

Noch eine Frage an Infin Payment:

In der englischen Beschreibungen für Zahlungen in Deutschland steht folgendes



> On my itemised bill there are several positions for a single service
> Reasons:
> 1. Because the Deutsche Telekom allows billing only for restricted amounts per block-tariff, *for higher values there have to be made more calls*. From your connection there have been made calls for a value which is higher than the amount that can be billed through a single call. So there had to be made several calls for the same payment process.
> 2. *At the combination of block tariff and tariff per minute on the phone bill there appear several calls for one and the same payment process.* Usually *the duration of the position that is billed per block tariff is of one second.* The actual duration of the call is indicated at the position that refers to the tariff per minute. It still is only one call.
> *When you add the amounts of the bill positions that refer to the same payment process, you will get the net value of the service you bought.*



Erklärt mir das mal bitte. Und dann würde mich interessieren, was die Deutsche Telekom damit zu tun hat. Die Regulierung von Mehrwertnummern macht die Bundesnetzagentur. Kann schon sein, dass Infin das noch nicht mitgekriegt hat - die tun ja auch nicht gerade viel 

Aber deren Meinung dazu fände ich auch spannend: Auf der Telefonrechnung steht also irgendwas, irgendwelche Anrufe, in der Sumnme passt es dann irgendwie? 

Häh???


Kommt Infin wirklich aus München? Für mich klingt das in etwa so seriös wie damals die Jungs, die mir in Prag Zlotys andrehen wollten statt Kronen.


----------



## infin (16 Dezember 2013)

BenTigger schrieb:


> 1 - 900 xxx ist schon eine echte Nummer...
> aber 1 - 900 ist mit 001 - 900 gleich zu setzen.


Eigentlich ist es nicht gleichzusetzen. Es ist nicht dasselbe, ob Sie 1900xyz wählen oder 001900xyz wählen. 1 ist keine internationale Vorwahl. 001 schon.


----------



## infin-Payment (16 Dezember 2013)

Aka-Aka schrieb:


> Erklärt mir das mal bitte. Und dann würde mich interessieren, was die Deutsche Telekom damit zu tun hat.


Vielen Dank für den Hinweis. Es ist allerdings kein Fehler. Die DTAG hat wirklich was damit zu tun.



Aka-Aka schrieb:


> Aber deren Meinung dazu fände ich auch spannend: Auf der Telefonrechnung steht also irgendwas, irgendwelche Anrufe, in der Sumnme passt es dann irgendwie?
> 
> Häh???


Es sollte bloß ein Hinweis sein, dass eine Transaktion über mehrere Positionen auf der Rechnung laufen kann. Selbstverständlich ist der Text auf der Rechnung nicht irgendwelcher. Und die Zahlen erst recht nicht  Es ist schon aus dem Rechnungstext klar ersichtlich welche Positionen zusammengehören. Der Text in den FAQs sollte bloß ein zusätzlicher Hinweis dazu sein. Aber Sie haben schon Recht. Der englische Text ist nicht gerade gelungen. Unser Englisch-Übersetzer kriegt Arbeit 




Aka-Aka schrieb:


> Kommt Infin wirklich aus München? Für mich klingt das in etwa so seriös wie damals die Jungs, die mir in Prag Zlotys andrehen wollten statt Kronen.


Es tut uns leid, dass Sie diesen Eindruck gekriegt haben. Offenbar haben Sie nie unsere Dienste genutzt. Wir kommen tatsächlich aus München. Und sind auch ein durchaus seriöses Unternehmen. Über Ihre Erlebnisse in Prag können wir uns natürlich nicht äußern


----------



## infin-Payment (16 Dezember 2013)

Aka-Aka schrieb:


> @infin-Payment
> Das ist eine kanadische Infin-Nummer.


Und kann wie Ben Tigger bereits vermutet hat, nicht aus Deutschland angerufen werden. Deswegen konnte Arkana die auch nicht auf der Rechnung gehabt haben.

Weil Arkana sich nicht mit Details zum Vorgang meldet (Reducal hat bereits am 28. Nov mehr Details angefragt), können wir natürlich nur Vermutungen anstellen. Arkana hat vermutlich die Rechnung nicht richtig gelesen. Entweder die falsche Zeile erwischt oder eine Zusammenfassung mehrerer Mehrwertdienste. Im Ärger hat er dann im Forumsbeitrag die falsche Mehrwertnummer reinkopiert, den falschen Mehrwertsteuersatz usw. Dabei wäre das Problem ganz einfach zu klären gewesen: *Einfach mal unsere Hotline anrufen* oder anschreiben. Die entsprechende 0800-Nummer steht ja auf der Rechnung.

Übrigens: Arkana gibt selbst an, dass er unsere Dienste einmal im Monat nutzt. Und offenbar gab es auch nie ein Problem.


----------



## BenTigger (16 Dezember 2013)

infin schrieb:


> Eigentlich ist es nicht gleichzusetzen. Es ist nicht dasselbe, ob Sie 1900xyz wählen oder 001900xyz wählen. 1 ist keine internationale Vorwahl. 001 schon.


Tja lieber infin, genauer lesen müsste man schon können.

Dort stand nicht 1900 sonder 1-900....

Und das mit dem - ist eine übliche Schreibweise / Kennzeichnung für Länderkennzeichen.
Auch ein +1 oder 001 oder eben 1- ist international gesehen eben eine übliche Schreibweise für Länderkennzeichen.

Es gibt eben aber auch viele Länder, da kann man mit 001 nichts anfangen, da man dort ein + vor der Länderkennnummer setzen muss.
Daher wird gerne 1- 555 1836 als Telefonnummer geschrieben.


----------



## infin-Payment (16 Dezember 2013)

BenTigger schrieb:


> Es gibt eben aber auch viele Länder, da kann man mit 001 nichts anfangen, da man dort ein + vor der Länderkennnummer setzen muss.
> Daher wird gerne 1- 555 1836 als Telefonnummer geschrieben.


Andere Länder, andere Sitten. Die verwenden auch Punkt statt Komma, wenn es um Zahlen geht. Ist es für die Rechnung von Arkana relevant?


----------



## Reducal (16 Dezember 2013)

infin-Payment schrieb:


> Wir kommen tatsächlich aus München.


Können wir hier darüber etwas mehr erfahren?


----------



## BenTigger (16 Dezember 2013)

infin-Payment schrieb:


> Andere Länder, andere Sitten. Die verwenden auch Punkt statt Komma, wenn es um Zahlen geht. Ist es für die Rechnung von Arkana relevant?


Insofern ja, weil sie ja behaupteten, diese Nummer gäbe es nicht, weil da die 00 fehlt.

Da sie ja vermutlich nicht nur in DE aktiv sind, sollten sie schon über die Schreibweise von Telefonnummern informiert sein und uns nicht für Blöd hinstellen.

Also nicht erst rumpupen, das gibt es nicht und dann nach Info gibt es doch, rummaulen weil ist ja nicht interessant. 
Dann lieber gleich mal die Klappe halten.


----------



## infin-Payment (16 Dezember 2013)

Reducal schrieb:


> Können wir hier darüber etwas mehr erfahren?


Gerne. Wir bieten seit 1993 die Nutzung von Fax, E-Mail und Internet aus einer Hand an. Seit 1999 ist ein zentrales Produkt die Bezahlung von online-Inhalten über die Telefonrechnung. Unsere Kunden sind Industrie- und Handelskammern, die Stiftung Warentest, Pharma-Konzerne und eben auch Anbieter von Online-Spielen. Es steht eigentlich alles hier www.infin.de


----------



## infin-Payment (16 Dezember 2013)

BenTigger schrieb:


> Dann lieber gleich mal die Klappe halten.


Lieber BenTigger, vielen Dank für die Aufklärung. Tut mir leid, dass Sie die Sache anders sehen. Nach deutscher Schreibweise ist dies eine ungültige Nummer. Ausserdem können Sie sie aus Deutschland nicht anrufen. Weder mit der 00 davor, noch ohne. In diesem Sinne gibt es die Telefonnummer auch nicht. Auch reden wir hier über eine Telefonrechnung in Deutschland. Wenn Sie meinen, dass es in diesem Kontext relevant ist, wie die Amerikaner oder Malaien die Vorwahlen schreiben, ist es Ihre Meinung.

Schönen Gruß.


----------



## BenTigger (16 Dezember 2013)

Fakt ist, das der USER diese Nummer so auf seiner Rechnung vorgefunden hat und WAS diese Nummer bedeuten soll, habe ich erklärt.
Und bitteschön, wer schreibt denn die Telefonnummer so in seine Rechnung... Ich jedenfalls nicht.

Und mal ganz böse behautet, wenn jemand derartige Telefonnummern in eine Rechnung packt, die von hier nicht anzurufen sind, dann will jemand damit den User übers Ohr hauen, weil er es dann nicht so einfach nachvollziehen kann...

Vor allem hat der User nie behauptet, die Nummer angerufen zu haben, sie wurde ihm als Zahlungsart mitgeteilt.

Und ich habe bereits erwähnt, das mir kein deutscher Provider bekannt ist, von dem man diese Nummer aus DE anrufen kann.
Aber gerne dürfen sie weiterhin versuchen, alles zu verklären anstelle zu erklären.

Ergo: die nummer ist gültig, ob mit 00 # + oder sonstwas davor.
Nur eben von hier nicht anrufbar.

Und wissen sie, wessen Nummer das ist?






Von einer Firma in Kanada, die den gleichen Namen hat, wie sie sich hier zu erkennen geben.
Aber OK ich bin mit einverstanden, das ist eine ungültige Firma.

Peinlich Peinlich Herr Infin und übrigens Kanada deswegen, weil CAD das weltweite offizielle Kürzel für Canadische Dollar ist.
OKOK Canadische Dollar sind ja auch ungültig, weil man damit ja hier üblicherweise nicht mit bezahlen kann.

Und nochmal:

*Es ging die ganze Zeit nur darum*, was für eine Telefonnummer das ist und es ist uninteressant, ob sie die persönlich für ungültig halten oder nicht.


----------



## infin-Payment (16 Dezember 2013)

BenTigger schrieb:


> Fakt ist, das der USER diese Nummer so auf seiner Rechnung vorgefunden hat


*Fakt ist, dass Arkana diese Nummer NICHT auf der Rechnung vorgefunden hat, sondern fälschlicherweise ins Posting kopiert hat. Lesen Sie doch selbst:*



Arkana schrieb:


> 2 Link
> Angabe Zahlung per Anruf Betrag 4.99 Euro für 40 Coins(inkl. 14% Merwertsteuer) kaufen Button
> Nun erfolgt die Verlinkung zu Infin Payment
> *1 - 900 - 5245 - 020* dort anrufen Code an PC eingeben und Geld wird abgebucht.


----------



## BenTigger (16 Dezember 2013)

OK, so gesehen nicht in sondern durch suchen nach den Angaben in der Rechnung.

Trotzdem ändert es nichts an den weiteren Aussagen von mir und ihnen.


----------



## infin-Payment (16 Dezember 2013)

BenTigger schrieb:


> Und mal ganz böse behautet, wenn jemand derartige Telefonnummern in eine Rechnung packt, die von hier nicht anzurufen sind, dann will jemand damit den User übers Ohr hauen



Die Fakten sind die:
1. Arkana hat eine Nummer angegeben, die es im deutschen Netz nicht gibt und die er/sie nicht aus Deutschland anrufen konnte.
2. Arkana hat eine Nummer angegeben, die er/sie nicht auf eine Telefonrechnung in Deutschland haben konnte.
3. Arkana hat nicht behauptet, die genannte Telefonnummer auf der Rechnung gehabt zu haben.
4. Arkana hat sich trotz Aufforderung, mehr Info zum Vorgang zu liefern, seit 3 Wochen nicht gemeldet.
5. Auf der Telefonrechnung von Arkana stand eine 0800-Nummer unseres Supports, die er/sie hätte anrufen können. Vielleicht hat er/sie es auch getan und meldet sich nicht, weil die Sache geklärt ist.
6. Wir haben Arkana auch an dieser Stelle augefordert unseren Support zu kontaktieren, damit die Sache geklärt wird.
7. Wir haben auch an dieser Stelle versucht offene Fragen zu klären.
8. Sie und ich hatten eine Meinungsverschiedenheit über den Gebrauch der Formel "gibt es nicht". Für mich gibt es eine Telefonnummer nicht, die ich nicht anrufen kann. So auch die kanadische Bezahlrufnummer nicht. Ich müsste mich in Kanada befinden und einen kanadischen Anschluss zu haben, um die anrufen zu können.


Wie ich es sehe, haben wir unser Möglichstes getan, um den Vorgang aufzuklären. Mehr können wir gar nicht tun. Trotzdem stellen Sie gewagte Behauptungen auf, die an Verleumdung grenzen. Ich bitte Sie: Wenden Sie sich an die Bundesnetzagentur. Tun Sie bitte was Konkretes wenn wir Ihnen suspekt sind. Uns im Netz zu verleumden ist nicht nur unfair. Es kann sogar strafbar sein.


----------



## Aka-Aka (16 Dezember 2013)

Danke für die durchaus offene und kooperative Kommunikation. In der Tat hat es keinen Sinn, hier zu spekulieren, solange Arkana sich nicht "qualifiziert" äußert. Vielleicht war er ja mit einem Proxy unterwegs und kam deshalb auf die kanadische "Version".


----------



## Aka-Aka (16 Dezember 2013)

Was diese komische Nummer angeht, da habe ich mich auch gewundert, wieso infin nicht einfach geschrieben hat, dass es deren kanadische Nummer ist. Das hätte mir Arbeit gespart 
Aber wir sollten positiv zur Kenntnis nehmen, dass sich Anbieter hier äußern - bei unser aller (völlig berechtigter) Grundskepsis ggü. Allen Mehrwert-haha-dienstanbietern ist das hier schon ein Haifischbecken für Würgeschlangen aus Berlin (gemeint ist A.R., GF micropayment) und andere seriöse Geschäftsleute.


----------



## BenTigger (17 Dezember 2013)

infin-Payment schrieb:


> Wie ich es sehe, haben wir unser Möglichstes getan, um den Vorgang aufzuklären. Mehr können wir gar nicht tun.


Mehr verlangt ja auch keiner von ihnen und auch vielen Dank dafür.


> Trotzdem stellen Sie gewagte Behauptungen auf, die an Verleumdung grenzen. Ich bitte Sie: Wenden Sie sich an die Bundesnetzagentur. *Tun Sie bitte was Konkretes wenn wir Ihnen suspekt sind*. Uns im Netz zu verleumden ist nicht nur unfair. Es kann sogar strafbar sein.



Komisch ist nur, Sie waren es ja, der die ganze Sache aufbauschte. Ich hatte anfangs nur erklärt, Was das für eine Nummer ist, und wo die herkommt.
Ich habe nie behauptet, das sie suspekt sind.

Aber sorry, wenn ich eine eigene Meinung zu Aussagen anderer habe und diese dann auch als Antwort verfasse.

Auch habe ich sie nie verleumdet oder ihren User-Namen herabgewürdigt. Das war das zu keinem Zeitpunkt meine Absicht.
Es waren allgemeine Vorgehensweisen gemeint, die ja nach ihrer Bestätigung so bei ihnen nicht gehandhabt werden.
Ich habe nie behauptet, das SIE derartiges tun.

Aber Danke, letztendlich haben sie nun nach langer Diskussion und vielen Beweisen meinerseits, meine Anfängliche Aussage bestätigt:
Mein Zitat:
001 ist die Ländervorwahl der USA. 1-900 ist das equivalent zu der 0900er Nummer in DE wobei mir aber grade nicht bekannt ist, ob diese Nummer überhaupt von irgendeinem deutschen Provider aus angewählt werden kann.
Ihre jetzige Antwort:


> So auch die kanadische Bezahlrufnummer nicht. Ich müsste mich in Kanada befinden und einen kanadischen Anschluss zu haben, um die anrufen zu können.



Nichts anderes hatte ich in meinem ersten Postig behauptet, wo sie so vehement gegen angegangen sind, und bestritten haben, dass diese Nummer existent ist. Ich habe immer wieder versucht ihnen klar zu machen, das es mir nur um die Erklärung geht, was das für eine Nummer ist.
Aber nun sind wir uns ja einig und ich beende jetzt die Diskussion hier an diesem Ort.

Sollten sie noch weiter diskutieren wollen, stehe ich ihnen jederzeit in einer privaten Unterhaltung zur Verfügung.


----------



## infin-Payment (17 Dezember 2013)

Jedem der betrogen wurde, können wir nur raten, sich zu wehren und die Behörden einzuschalten.

Was infin betrifft, wir sind sowohl als Unternehmen, als auch als Personen leicht rechtlich belangbar. Wir haben unseren Sitz nicht etwa auf Belize oder den Seychellen sondern in Deutschland. Wir machen seit über 10 Jahren Payment per Telefon und haben in dieser Zeit weder den Sitz, noch den Namen des Unternehmens gewechselt. Und wir haben noch immer denselben Geschäftsführer. Wir verstecken uns nicht. Unsere Telefonnummern und E-Mail Adressen sind noch immer diesselben und wir nehmen die Anrufe auch an bzw. beantworten unsere E-Mails.


----------

